# Cyberpunk | Sch?md euch



## Woiperdinga (15. Dezember 2020)

Ich fühle mich von euch verarscht, in eurem Preview wo ihr Tage vorher schon Spielen durftet wurde nicht ein Wort Klartext gesprochen.


Das Game ist einfach übelst unfertig, und die Performance ist einfach grausam, auf dem PC sieht es aus wie auf der Standard PS4 Version, verwaschene und Matschige Grafik, die Texturen laden irgendwann mal nach, die Lichteffekte einfach nur grausam.


Und das bei einer Hardware wie dieser ...


Alienware AW3420DW 21:9 Monitor (3440*1440) Monitor
Intel i9-9940X CPU
Intel SSDPEKNW010T8
Asus ROG Strix RTX 2080ti Grafikkarte
32 GB Ram
Asus Prime X299-A Mainboard


Die ach so hoch gelobte Zivile KI die im Vorfeld so angepriesen wurde und einen verfolgen oder adäquat auf einen reagieren soll wenn man ein Verbrechen begeht usw. kann sich außer großartig in die Hocke zu gehen und die Hände zu heben, nichts.


Genau so toll verhalten sich auch die KI Gegner die nur Dumm vor einem stehen und sich um schießen lassen, sich in Blumen kübeln oder sonstigen Hindernissen fest buggen, oder einfach nur irgendwo hin Glitchen, und sich Granaten selbst vor die Füße werfen.


Oh ja ich vergas ich kann ja toll hacken und schaue dann zu wie sich die Dummen Lemminge gegenseitig erledigen, ganz großes Kino, ich kaufe mir ein Spiel um dann zu zusehen wie es sich selber spielt, Bravo.


Die ach so grandiose belebte Stadt ist nichts weiter wie Augenwischerei, 98% der Läden sind nutz los, es steht zwar ein Verkäufer da aber er steht halt einfach nur da, gekauft werden kann jedoch nichts, ab und zu gibt es dann doch mal einen Laden wo was gekauft werden kann, die ganze "belebte" KI sind nur Statisten und nicht das was angepriesen wurde, sie Glitchen durch Treppen und wände, Tagewerk geht einer nach, sie laufen Ziel und Plan los im kreis, auch hier ganz großes Kino.


Und das ist nur ein geringer Teil von dem großen ganzen was nicht funktioniert, und das ist in den Previews nicht aufgefallen?


Da hatte man wohl doch mehr angst Anzeigen und Geld zu verlieren anstatt tatsächlich seriöse und ehrliche Berichterstattung durch zu führen und den Kunden tatsächlich auf zu klären wie es tatsächlich ist. Da wurde dann auch lieber die aufpolierten photogeshopten Screenshots und auf polierten Videos in den Himmel gelobt anstatt darauf hin zu weisen das da Mist gezeigt wird.


Ich dachte im Jahr 2020 könnte man endlich erwarten ehrliche und Fachlich - Sachliche "Tests" von Spielen zu bekommen, aber auch heute noch wird lieber darauf geachtet bei den Entwicklern nicht an zu ecken da man sonst keine Vorabversionen mehr bekommt, oder man doch die eine oder andere Anzeige verlieren könnte und ein paar Euros verliert.


Geht doch mal den weg der Ehrlichkeit, seit geradlinig zeigt wie es wirklich ist, wenn was falsch ist, ist es falsch zeigt Fakten, geht mit uns Kunden und Gamern ehrlich um und verkauft uns nicht den Klicki Bundi Scheiß Hauptsache Hipp und schnell, und wenn ihr das nicht könnt dann habt ihr euren Beruf als "Journalisten" einfach verfehlt.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (15. Dezember 2020)

Ich sehe ja ein, dass dir das Spiel aus teilweise nachvollziehbaren Gründen nicht gefällt. Die 10/10 von PCG sind mMn auch nicht ganz gerechtfertigt. Den Aufriss hättest du dir an dieser Stelle allerdings sparen können. Es gibt bereits genug PCG Threads , wo du deine Kritik hättest unterbringen können.  Der Ton macht die Musik  Andere User hier werden dir deinen Rant vermutlich noch aus ganz anderen Gründen um die Ohren wischen


----------



## fud1974 (15. Dezember 2020)

Also eines nach dem anderen... 

Technisch gesehen, bist du dir sicher dass da nicht ein lokales Problem bei dir vorliegt? In meiner Bubble haben die Leute auch nicht unbedingt stärkere Hardware, und die posten fleissig immer Screenshots "weil es so geil aussieht".
Auch wenn die PC Version auch nicht fehlerfrei ist, ist sie wohl noch mit Abstand die beste. Was soll ich mit meiner Base-PS4 sagen?

Hier würde ich echt mal schauen was da los ist, weil eigentlich kann das bei deinen Specs nicht sein.... aber ist ja auch immer eine Wundertüte, wäre nicht der erste Titel der auf einer bestimmten PC Kombi irgendwie Probleme macht.

KI: Kann mich nicht entsinnen dass die im Rahmen der Tests als großartig bezeichnet wurde. Ich finde sie auch nicht so der Hammer, aber nun ja. 




Woiperdinga schrieb:


> Oh ja ich vergas ich kann ja toll hacken und schaue dann zu wie sich die Dummen Lemminge gegenseitig erledigen, ganz großes Kino, ich kaufe mir ein Spiel um dann zu zusehen wie es sich selber spielt, Bravo.



Das ist Sinn und Zweck des Hackens, ja.. wenn du gut im Hacken bist, soll es ja genau das bewirken im Optimalfall. Kannst ja anders skillen und auf Kampf gehen, insofern finde ich jetzt das nicht einen expliziten Schwachpunkt.



Woiperdinga schrieb:


> Da hatte man wohl doch mehr angst Anzeigen und Geld zu verlieren anstatt tatsächlich seriöse und ehrliche Berichterstattung durch zu führen und den Kunden tatsächlich auf zu klären wie es tatsächlich ist. Da wurde dann auch lieber die aufpolierten photogeshopten Screenshots und auf polierten Videos in den Himmel gelobt anstatt darauf hin zu weisen das da Mist gezeigt wird.
> 
> 
> Ich dachte im Jahr 2020 könnte man endlich erwarten ehrliche und Fachlich - Sachliche "Tests" von Spielen zu bekommen, aber auch heute noch wird lieber darauf geachtet bei den Entwicklern nicht an zu ecken da man sonst keine Vorabversionen mehr bekommt, oder man doch die eine oder andere Anzeige verlieren könnte und ein paar Euros verliert.
> ...



Ich finde ja so "Verschwörungstheorien" immer schwierig. Ich gehe erstmal davon aus, dass der Tester das meinte, was er sagte/schrieb. Es steht dir frei, daraus Konsequenzen zu ziehen wenn dir die Meinung des Testers nicht gefällt, aber ich gehe im Zweifelsfall davon aus dass das nun mal seine Meinung ist, ganz ohne (bewusste) Beeinflussung von außen. Damit muss man auch leben können. Gibt ja auch genug andere Tests die das anders sehen. That's life.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2020)

Ich kann dir Kritik nicht teilen. Bei der Grafik musst du was falsch eingestellt haben, oder du brauchst dringend eine Brille, wenn das für dich aussieht wie bei ner PS4. Bei vielen anderen Punkten kann ich nur sagen: wer all das, was Monate vor Release als geplante Features erwähnt wird, im späteren Spiel erwartet, der ist mehr als naiv. Steht denn im TEST drin, dass all das, was irgendwann mal von CDProjekt erwähnt wurde, komplett zu 100% im Spiel drin ist? Sicher nicht...   Ein Test hat auch nicht die Aufgabe, Punkte abzuziehen, weil die Spielewelt nicht ganz so lebensecht ist wie zuvor von den Entwicklern angepriesen, sondern man bewertet ein Spiel gemäß seinem Spielspaß und im Vergleich zu dem, was aktuell ansonsten so Standard ist.

Und AFAIK sind die weitaus meisten Tests der PC-Version international sehr positiv ausgefallen - sind die dann alle gekauft, weltweit? Ziemlich komische These, die Du da aus Deiner Enttäuschung und Übererwartung aufstellst.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Dezember 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und AFAIK sind die weitaus meisten Tests der PC-Version international sehr positiv ausgefallen - sind die dann alle gekauft, weltweit? Ziemlich komische These, die Du da aus Deiner Enttäuschung und Übererwartung aufstellst.



Gekauft sind die Tests nicht aber die Tests von Gamestar, die wenigstens dann nachträglich wegen dem Shitstorm abgewertet haben, oder PC Games zeigen einfach den Stand der Presse. Die wertet nämlich schon seit Urzeiten, spätestens seitdem sie im Internet sind, immer auch nach Erwartungshaltung ihrer Leser. Deswegen kann man auf Wertungen von Hype-Spielen oft nicht viel geben sondern muss da mehr als sonstwo selbst Hand anlegen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. Dezember 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Gekauft sind die Tests nicht aber die Tests von Gamestar, die wenigstens dann nachträglich wegen dem Shitstorm abgewertet haben, oder PC Games zeigen einfach den Stand der Presse. Die wertet nämlich schon seit Urzeiten, spätestens seitdem sie im Internet sind, immer auch nach Erwartungshaltung ihrer Leser. Deswegen kann man auf Wertungen von Hype-Spielen oft nicht viel geben sondern muss da mehr als sonstwo selbst Hand anlegen.



Aufgrund eines Shitstorms abwerten ist jetzt gut, weil? Immer schön das Fähnchen nach dem Wind halten, oder wie?
Ich bewerte doch nicht auf Grundlage der Gefühlslage der polternden Internet-Klientel.

Ich stehe nach wie vor zu meiner 10/10 für die PC-Version, weil das genau meinem Empfinden während des Durchspielens entspricht. 
Da kann man gerne anderer Meinung sein, aber deswegen ist meine Wertung nicht weniger legitim, als die jedes anderen Kritikers und schon gar nicht als die der Shitstormer.


----------



## MrFob (15. Dezember 2020)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Aufgrund eines Shitstorms abwerten ist jetzt gut, weil? Immer schön das Fähnchen nach dem Wind halten, oder wie?
> Ich bewerte doch nicht auf Grundlage der Gefühlslage der polternden Internet-Klientel.
> 
> Ich stehe nach wie vor zu meiner 10/10 für die PC-Version, weil das genau meinem Empfinden während des Durchspielens entspricht.
> Da kann man gerne anderer Meinung sein, aber deswegen ist meine Wertung nicht weniger legitim, als die jedes anderen Kritikers und schon gar nicht als die der Shitstormer.



Ich sag immer noch, eine 9.5 waere besser gewesen aber ansonsten finde ich den Standpunkt gut. 

Das einzige, was mMn eventuell legitim waere, waere die Konsolenversion fuer PS4/XB1 wegen technischer Maengel abuwerten, zumindest bis da patches kommen. Aber das kann ich selbst schlecht einschaetzen, da ich die nicht selbst gespielt habe.


----------



## fud1974 (15. Dezember 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ich sag immer noch, eine 9.5 waere besser gewesen aber ansonsten finde ich den Standpunkt gut.
> 
> Das einzige, was mMn eventuell legitim waere, waere die Konsolenversion fuer PS4/XB1 wegen technischer Maengel abuwerten, zumindest bis da patches kommen. Aber das kann ich selbst schlecht einschaetzen, da ich die nicht selbst gespielt habe.



Listen to me buddy, ich sag nur nächste Folge.. 

Und was die (Standard)  Konsolen und die Wertungen angeht, die hat PCGames auch jetzt berücksichtigt im aktualisierten Artikel:

https://www.pcgames.de/Cyberpunk-20...l-RPG-Review-Fazit-Wertung-Meinung-1363144/3/


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. Dezember 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Das einzige, was mMn eventuell legitim waere, waere die Konsolenversion fuer PS4/XB1 wegen technischer Maengel abuwerten.



Haben wir ja gemacht.


----------



## Woiperdinga (15. Dezember 2020)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Aufgrund eines Shitstorms abwerten ist jetzt gut, weil? Immer schön das Fähnchen nach dem Wind halten, oder wie?
> Ich bewerte doch nicht auf Grundlage der Gefühlslage der polternden Internet-Klientel.
> 
> Ich stehe nach wie vor zu meiner 10/10 für die PC-Version, weil das genau meinem Empfinden während des Durchspielens entspricht.
> Da kann man gerne anderer Meinung sein, aber deswegen ist meine Wertung nicht weniger legitim, als die jedes anderen Kritikers und schon gar nicht als die der Shitstormer.



Und genau da ist das Problem, Objektiv bewerten und nicht Subjektiv, Fakten zeigen was nicht funktioniert, nur weil du als Fanboy drüber hinweg sehen kannst das es schlechte Performance hat, die Grafik aussieht wie auf einer PS4 Standard oder maximal auf dem Stand der Pro ist, heißt das noch lange nicht das es den Fakten entspricht was du da Schreibst.

Die Wahrheit schreiben und sonst nichts, was falsch ist, ist nun mal falsch, was Fakt ist, ist nun mal Fakt aber da sind wir ja wieder an dem Thema das es einfach hingenommen wird weil man kann ja nach "Patchen", wozu auch gleich ordentliche Arbeit nachliefern, Gott sei Dank denken nicht alle Branchen so.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. Dezember 2020)

Woiperdinga schrieb:


> Und genau da ist das Problem, Objektiv bewerten und nicht Subjektiv, Fakten zeigen was nicht funktioniert, nur weil du als Fanboy drüber hinweg sehen kannst das es schlechte Performance hat, die Grafik aussieht wie auf einer PS4 Standard oder maximal auf dem Stand der Pro ist, heißt das noch lange nicht das es den Fakten entspricht was du da Schreibst.
> 
> Die Wahrheit schreiben und sonst nichts, was falsch ist, ist nun mal falsch, was Fakt ist, ist nun mal Fakt aber da sind wir ja wieder an dem Thema das es einfach hingenommen wird weil man kann ja nach "Patchen", wozu auch gleich ordentliche Arbeit nachliefern, Gott sei Dank denken nicht alle Branchen so.



Du stellst hier Dinge als Fakten hin, die schlicht nicht stimmen.
Damit entziehst doch schon selbst jede Diskussionsgrundlage.


----------



## Woiperdinga (15. Dezember 2020)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Du stellst hier Dinge als Fakten hin, die schlicht nicht stimmen.
> Damit entziehst doch schon selbst jede Diskussionsgrundlage.



Klar stimmt das lest doch mal andere Foren und es ist nun mal ein fakt das man mit 30 bis 40 FPS rum ruckelt sobald man alles auf Ultra Klicki Bunti stellt, selbst wenn man auf hoch oder niedrig stellt, eigentlich schon fast egal was man da Einstellt, kommt man nicht weiter wie 55 FPS, und da fragt man sich was du da getestet hast?

Und diese Problem haben einige mehr als nur ich, und die haben noch einen besseren Rechner da stehen. 

Aber klar ich und die Tausenden anderen würden jetzt nicht die Wahrheit sagen dann schaue einfach mal bei den Reddit oder Steam Foren vorbei und betreibe mal Recherche als "Journalist" anstatt nur die Ja Sager um sich zu scharen.


----------



## Loosa (15. Dezember 2020)

Woiperdinga schrieb:


> Und genau da ist das Problem, Objektiv bewerten und nicht Subjektiv



Ein Produkt, dass zu einem großen Teil aus künstlerischen Elementen besteht kann man nicht objektiv bewerten. Das ist völlig unmöglich.
Natürlich ist die berufliche Erfahrung bedeutend. Aber ein Spieletest wird immer auch aus der subjektiven Sicht des Testers bestehen. 

Außer man macht es wie die Auditors of Reality, und will die Qualität eines Gemäldes bemessen indem man es in seine einzelnen Pigmente zerlegt.
Das funktioniert so gut wie der Humor von Data.


----------



## fud1974 (15. Dezember 2020)

Woiperdinga schrieb:


> Grafik aussieht wie auf einer PS4 Standard oder maximal auf dem Stand der Pro ist



Du hast das mal life mit ner PS4 verglichen? Wo in ungünstigen Momenten die Schatten "reinkrümeln" und keine konsistenten Schatten sind? Wo das Spiel mal downscaled auf eine niedrige Auflösung um dadurch bestenfalls 20 FPS halten zu können, man aber manchmal gar nicht objektiv nachvollziehen kann warum gerade jetzt?

Glaub mir, deine PC Version ist weit, weit weg von der PS4 Standard Version.



Woiperdinga schrieb:


> Klar stimmt das lest doch mal andere Foren und es ist nun mal ein fakt das man mit 30 bis 40 FPS rum ruckelt sobald man alles auf Ultra Klicki Bunti stellt, selbst wenn man auf hoch oder niedrig stellt, eigentlich schon fast egal was man da Einstellt, kommt man nicht weiter wie 55 FPS, und da fragt man sich was du da getestet hast?
> 
> Und diese Problem haben einige mehr als nur ich, und die haben noch einen besseren Rechner da stehen.
> 
> Aber klar ich und die Tausenden anderen würden jetzt nicht die Wahrheit sagen dann schaue einfach mal bei den Reddit oder Steam Foren vorbei und betreibe mal Recherche als "Journalist" anstatt nur die Ja Sager um sich zu scharen.



Welche soll er jetzt um sich scharen? Die Leute die auf Reddit die Probleme haben? Oder die, die diese nicht haben? Kann es nicht einfach sein dass halt manche Leute diese Probleme haben und manche halt nicht? Gibt doch genug Rückmeldungen von PC Usern die sagen dass es bei ihnen gut läuft, sind die alle gekauft?

Warum ist das so schwer zu glauben dass es beim Testen gut lief auf dem Test PC? Das schließt ja nicht aus, dass es bei anderen nicht so gut läuft?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. Dezember 2020)

Woiperdinga schrieb:


> Klar stimmt das lest doch mal andere Foren und es ist nun mal ein fakt das man mit 30 bis 40 FPS rum ruckelt sobald man alles auf Ultra Klicki Bunti stellt, selbst wenn man auf hoch oder niedrig stellt, eigentlich schon fast egal was man da Einstellt, kommt man nicht weiter wie 55 FPS, und da fragt man sich was du da getestet hast?



Ich habe auf einem Core i7-9700K mit 3,6 GHz, 32 GB RAM und einer GeForce RTX 2080 Ti mit allen Einstellungen auf Ultra (ohne Raytracing) bei konstanten 60 fps gespielt.
Das ist Fakt, das ist das was ich gemessen habe. Und das Spiel sah dabei wunderbar aus.
Das ist dann eben auch die Grundlage für meinen Test.

Was die Behauptung angeht, es würde auf dem PC nur wie auf einer PS4 aussehen:
Ich habe testbeding die letzten Tage permanent mit allen Versionen (PC, PS4, PS4 Pro, PS5) parallel verbracht und zwischen PC und PS4 (Pro) liegen Welten.


----------



## Woiperdinga (15. Dezember 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ein Produkt, dass zu einem großen Teil aus künstlerischen Elementen besteht kann man nicht objektiv bewerten. Das ist völlig unmöglich.
> Natürlich ist die berufliche Erfahrung bedeutend. Aber ein Spieletest wird immer auch aus der subjektiven Sicht des Testers bestehen.
> 
> Außer man macht es wie die Auditors of Reality, und will die Qualität eines Gemäldes bemessen indem man es in seine einzelnen Pigmente zerlegt.
> Das funktioniert so gut wie der Humor von Data.



Es geht auch darum ehrliche Berichterstattung durch zu führen, man muss doch den Kunden informieren wenn ein Produkt nicht das ist was es versucht einen vor zu gaukeln, und es wurde einfach verschwiegen das die Performance grauenhaft ist, die Texturen/Grafik einfach verwaschen und Matschig ist, glitches an jeder Ecke und egal was man in den Einstellungen versucht maximal auf 55 FPS kommt, und das bei High End Rechnern.

Das Spiel spiegelt in keinster weise das was im Vorfeld an Screenshots und Video Material  gezeigt wurde, und die gleiche Lüge leben die sogenannten Spieletester weiter und beharren auf ihre Wertungen die einfach nicht stimmen können.

Schon schlimm genug das es akzeptiert wird das gefälschte und geschönigte Screenshots gezeigt werden um ein Spiel besser da stehen zu lassen, was im Grunde genommen nichts anderes ist wie Betrug, aber der Hohn ist es das anschließend nicht mal die Wahrheit auf den Tisch gelegt wird wie die Realität aussieht.

Zumindestens ist die Story gut, Bravo.

Und so geht es immer weiter, und anstatt darauf hin zu arbeiten das die Berichterstattung hier Realistischer wird, sich mehr der Wahrheit anlehnt, lebt lieber die Lüge weiter weil es ja so doch besser für alle ist und der einfachste Weg ist mit dem geringsten wiederstand.


----------



## LOX-TT (15. Dezember 2020)

Woiperdinga schrieb:


> Und genau da ist das Problem, Objektiv bewerten und nicht Subjektiv, Fakten zeigen was nicht funktioniert, nur weil du als Fanboy drüber hinweg sehen kannst das es schlechte Performance hat, die Grafik aussieht wie auf einer PS4 Standard oder maximal auf dem Stand der Pro ist, heißt das noch lange nicht das es den Fakten entspricht was du da Schreibst.
> 
> Die Wahrheit schreiben und sonst nichts, was falsch ist, ist nun mal falsch, was Fakt ist, ist nun mal Fakt aber da sind wir ja wieder an dem Thema das es einfach hingenommen wird weil man kann ja nach "Patchen", wozu auch gleich ordentliche Arbeit nachliefern, Gott sei Dank denken nicht alle Branchen so.



Ach und ein Shitstorm der üblichen Internet-Empörten ist wohl objektiv?  

Außerdem sind Tests immer etwas subjektiv, das liegt in der Natur der Sache, sonst müsste der Test von ner KI stammen und die dürfte nicht von nem Menschen programmiert/erstellt worden sein. Achso und das Fanboy kannste in Zukunft bitte auch stecken lassen, danke.


----------



## Woiperdinga (15. Dezember 2020)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich habe auf einem Core i7-9700K mit 3,6 GHz, 32 GB RAM und einer GeForce RTX 2080 Ti mit allen Einstellungen auf Ultra (ohne Raytracing) bei konstanten 60 fps gespielt.
> Das ist Fakt, das ist das was ich gemessen habe. Und das Spiel sah dabei wunderbar aus.
> Das ist dann eben auch die Grundlage für meinen Test.
> 
> ...



Ist fast mein Rechner, siehe Gaming Hardware Daten, und kann ich so nicht bestätigen.

Ich kann das wohl tolerieren das du es so angeblich Getestet hast, was ich jedoch nicht Akzeptieren muss da eben bei einer vergleichbaren Hardware ganz andere Optiken und Performance Daten raus kamen als das was du angibst. 

So mit muss ich annehmen das deine Behauptung einfach nicht der Wahrheit entspricht.


----------



## LesterPG (15. Dezember 2020)

Woiperdinga schrieb:


> Ist fast mein Rechner, siehe Gaming Hardware Daten, und kann ich so nicht bestätigen.
> 
> Ich kann das wohl tolerieren das du es so angeblich Getestet hast, was ich jedoch nicht Akzeptieren muss da eben bei einer vergleichbaren Hardware ganz andere Optiken und Performance Daten raus kamen als das was du angibst.
> 
> So mit muss ich annehmen das deine Behauptung einfach nicht der Wahrheit entspricht.


Oder das der Löwenanteil Deines Problems vor Deinem Monitor sitzt. 

Das er natürlich nicht die Releaseversion tagelang gespielt hat, dürfte bekannt sein.


----------



## Woiperdinga (15. Dezember 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Oder das der Löwenanteil Deines Problems vor Deinem Monitor sitzt.
> 
> Das er natürlich nicht die Releaseversion tagelang gespielt hat, dürfte bekannt sein.



Darauf habe ich schon gewartet das dieser Schlaumeier Spruch kommt, wundert mich ehrlich gesagt ein wenig das er erst jetzt kommt.

Ganz klar ist, wenn die Argumente aus gehen derjenige schuld ist der vor dem Rechner sitzt, ist ja einfacher die Lebenseinstellung "immer die anderen" nur man selber nicht.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. Dezember 2020)

Woiperdinga schrieb:


> So mit muss ich annehmen das deine Behauptung einfach nicht der Wahrheit entspricht.



Heißt, du bezichtigst mich einfach so der Lüge, weil meine Beobachtungen nicht in dein Weltbild passen?
Da brauche ich dann auch nicht weiter zu diskutieren. Hat eh keinen Zweck.


----------



## golani79 (15. Dezember 2020)

Woiperdinga schrieb:


> Darauf habe ich schon gewartet das dieser Schlaumeier Spruch kommt, wundert mich ehrlich gesagt ein wenig das er erst jetzt kommt.
> 
> Ganz klar ist, wenn die Argumente aus gehen derjenige schuld ist der vor dem Rechner sitzt, ist ja einfacher die Lebenseinstellung "immer die anderen" nur man selber nicht.



Wie erklärst du dir dann das? Sogar inkl. RT auf medium (beim Tester war RT aus)
i9-9900k & RTX 2080 SUPER




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c5_pDYv2GI0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Batze (15. Dezember 2020)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Aufgrund eines Shitstorms abwerten ist jetzt gut, weil? Immer schön das Fähnchen nach dem Wind halten, oder wie?
> Ich bewerte doch nicht auf Grundlage der Gefühlslage der polternden Internet-Klientel.
> 
> Ich stehe nach wie vor zu meiner 10/10 für die PC-Version, weil das genau meinem Empfinden während des Durchspielens entspricht.
> Da kann man gerne anderer Meinung sein, aber deswegen ist meine Wertung nicht weniger legitim, als die jedes anderen Kritikers und schon gar nicht als die der Shitstormer.



Wer schon Monate vorher als Fan eines Spiels sich so Outet und dann eine Wertung abgeben soll/muss, und dann die Negativen Seiten, das da rechts in Rot, praktisch nicht in die Bewertung mit einfließen lässt, ob das Objektiv sein kann stell ich mal sehr in Frage.
Legitim, ja auf jeden Fall. Aber Objektiv, eher nein.
Und Sorry, nur weil doch sehr viele anderer Meinung sind, sind das doch alle keine Shitstormer. Du liegst mit deiner 10/10 einfach zu Hoch. Realisier das doch einfach mal.
Das andere, wo ist denn der Test zu den Konsolen? Da seit ihr doch sonst immer vor dem PC da bei solchen Cross Spielen. Wo ist er denn?


----------



## Loosa (15. Dezember 2020)

Woiperdinga schrieb:


> Es geht auch darum ehrliche Berichterstattung durch zu führen, man muss doch den Kunden informieren wenn ein Produkt nicht das ist was es versucht einen vor zu gaukeln, und es wurde einfach verschwiegen das die Performance grauenhaft ist, die Texturen/Grafik einfach verwaschen und Matschig ist, glitches an jeder Ecke und egal was man in den Einstellungen versucht maximal auf 55 FPS kommt, und das bei High End Rechnern.



Ich sehe nur nicht, wo sie denn Unehrlich gewesen sein soll? Die Grafik finde ich super, und trotzdem wurden Bugs wie Glitches nicht unter den Tisch gekehrt, genausowenig wie andere Problemstellen wie die Steuerung.

Ich hab bei QHD "nur" eine 2070 Super und nichts zu bemängeln. Mit den empfohlenen Einstellungen von Geforce Experience ist fast alles auf Ultra oder High und das mit konstanten 55-60fps. Nachdem ich bis vor kurzem nichtmal einen Monitor hatte der mehr konnte, habe ich daran nichts auszusetzen. _So viele_ Verfolgungsjagden gibt es ja nu auch nicht.
Und wenn man sich die Release-Geschichte von Witcher 3 anhört kann es in den nächsten Monaten nur reifen und besser werden.


----------



## Woiperdinga (15. Dezember 2020)

Er kommt hier für Sekunden mal auf über 60 FPS ansonsten hängt er bei 40 bis 55 FPS, ist genau das was ich sagte und geschrieben habe, solche Spitzen habe ich auch mit 65FPS sogar, diese brechen aber sofort wieder ein und gehen auf 40 bis 55FPS.


----------



## golani79 (15. Dezember 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Das andere, wo ist denn der Test zu den Konsolen? Da seit ihr doch sonst immer vor dem PC da bei solchen Cross Spielen. Wo ist er denn?



Wurde zwar erst einige Male erwähnt, aber es gab noch keine Konsolenversion vorab zum Test 
Schau doch einfach mal in den Test - wurde bzgl. Konsolenversionen ergänzt.

6/10 für XBox und PS4


----------



## Woiperdinga (15. Dezember 2020)

@golani79

Er kommt hier für Sekunden mal auf über 60 FPS ansonsten hängt er bei 40 bis 55 FPS, ist genau das was ich sagte und geschrieben habe, solche Spitzen habe ich auch mit 65FPS sogar, diese brechen aber sofort wieder ein und gehen auf 40 bis 55FPS.

Schaue dir mal das Video länger und genauer an, da siehst du ganz deutlich das er öfters auch unter 45FPS kommt, also bitte mal keinen halb Wahrheiten verbreiten, es entsteht bei mir der Eindruck das du nur die ersten 30 Sekunden angesehen hast.


----------



## golani79 (15. Dezember 2020)

Woiperdinga schrieb:


> Er kommt hier für Sekunden mal auf über 60 FPS ansonsten hängt er bei 40 bis 55 FPS, ist genau das was ich sagte und geschrieben habe, solche Spitzen habe ich auch mit 65FPS sogar, diese brechen aber sofort wieder ein und gehen auf 40 bis 55FPS.



Jo, er hat aber auch RT aktiviert - schon mal versucht, ohne RT zu spielen?

Matthias hat ja auch geschrieben, dass er ohne RT gespielt hat.


----------



## Batze (15. Dezember 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wie erklärst du dir dann das? Sogar inkl. RT auf medium (beim Tester war RT aus)
> i9-9900k & RTX 2080 SUPER
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn es das ist, dann sieht es in meinen Augen einfach nur sehr sehr bescheiden aus.
Kaum wirklich gute Texturen, wenn überhaupt, die NPC's sehen aus wie Luftballons. Das einzige ist das ganze Bling Bling und damit die Ablenkung. Rein Grafisch finde ich es für 2020 Extrem mager. Da sieht selbst ein GTA V um Welten besser aus und von einem TW 3 wollen wir mal gar nicht reden, da liegen doch Welten dazwischen.
Grafisch sehe ich da rein gar nichts was mich antörnen würde. Das Spiel sieht aus wie aus dem Jahr 2015, wenn überhaupt.
Die Spielwelt ansich mag ja schön sein von der Masse her, aber rein technisch ist da rein gar nichts was mir die Kinnlade runterklappen lassen würde. Da ist einfach nichts.


----------



## MrFob (15. Dezember 2020)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Haben wir ja gemacht.



Ah, hab ich noch gar nicht gesehen. Na dann ist ja alles top in der Hinsicht.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. Dezember 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Wer schon Monate vorher als Fan eines Spiels sich so Outet



Wenn du wüsstest, wie sehr ich vor dem Test die Schnauze voll von dem Spiel hatte.
Ich hatte so überhaupt keinen Bock darauf, weil es mit den ganzen Verschiebungen und der unklaren Kommunikation einfach nur noch belastend war.
Um so mehr hat es mich dann durch seinen Qualität von sich überzeugt.



Batze schrieb:


> dann die Negativen Seiten, das da rechts in Rot, praktisch nicht in die Bewertung mit einfließen lässt, ob das Objektiv sein kann stell ich mal sehr in Frage.



Hätte ich die Hälfte dieser Punkte weggelassen, ohne den Fließtext zu ändern, wo das ja auch alles drin steht, hätte vermutlich niemand was gesagt.
Diese Punkte sind selbstverständlich in die Wertung eingeflossen. In der Abwägung und Gewichtung hat es für mich aber knapp nicht gereicht, es unter die 10 zu drücken.



Batze schrieb:


> Du liegst mit deiner 10/10 einfach zu Hoch. Realisier das doch einfach mal.



Ich habe da nichts zu realisieren. In meinen Augen hat das Spiel diese Wertung verdient.
Das Problem ist viel eher, dass du noch immer nicht gewillt bist zu realisieren, dass 10/10 nicht zwingend 100% im alten System bedeutet.
Hätten wir noch das alte System, hätte Cyberpunk vermutlich eine 93 bekommen. Und das ist nach unserem Umrechnungsschema nun einmal gerade so noch eine 10.
Um bei deinen Worten zu bleiben: Realisier das doch einfach mal. 



Batze schrieb:


> Das andere, wo ist denn der Test zu den Konsolen? Da seit ihr doch sonst immer vor dem PC da bei solchen Cross Spielen. Wo ist er denn?



Ich würde vielleicht mal in den Testartikel schauen.


----------



## Woiperdinga (15. Dezember 2020)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Heißt, du bezichtigst mich einfach so der Lüge, weil meine Beobachtungen nicht in dein Weltbild passen?
> Da brauche ich dann auch nicht weiter zu diskutieren. Hat eh keinen Zweck.



Das ist jetzt jetzt zumindestens mein "Subjektiver" Eindruck.


----------



## McDrake (15. Dezember 2020)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das Problem ist viel eher, dass du noch immer nicht gewillt bist zu realisieren, dass 10/10 nicht zwingend 100% im alten System bedeutet.


Was immenoch noch plemplemm ist, sorry.
Kann man darüber streiten... macht man ja.
Nur um eine 10 zu vergeben, dass wer den 10er in einer Rubrik für sich beanspruchen kann :/
Aber ein ewiges Thema, darum hätte ich sooo gerne wieder die alten Kriterien zurück .
Hier was CP 2077 sein würde?

Technik: 7
Innovation: 7
Gameplay: 8
Atmosphäre:10
Aber ist das insgesamt eine 10 wert? Ich zweifle sehr stark daran.

Und nur schon der letzte Punkt wäre für mich ein Kaufgrund.


----------



## Batze (15. Dezember 2020)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das Problem ist viel eher, dass du noch immer nicht gewillt bist zu realisieren, dass 10/10 nicht zwingend 100% im alten System bedeutet.
> Hätten wir noch das alte System, hätte Cyberpunk vermutlich eine 93 bekommen. Und das ist nach unserem Umrechnungsschema nun einmal gerade so noch eine 10.
> Um bei deinen Worten zu bleiben: Realisier das doch einfach mal.


Dann solltet ihr eventuell Euer momentanes System mal Überdenken. Das es dazu genug Message gibt ist ja nicht von der Hand zu weisen.
Das ihr dieses 10er System Eingeführt habt, hatte doch nur einen einzigen Grund. Weniger Arbeit um zu Erklären/Auszuredn.
Macht dann wenigstens eine 5er Wertung, wenn schon. Eine 93 wären dann eine 9,5. Damit hätten viele wohl leben können, aber nicht diese 10er Wertung womit eben alles und nichts gesagt ist, außer Ausreden.
Und warum hast du keine 9 vergeben?
Eine 93 ist Näher an der 9 dran als an der 10. Oder ist alles ab 90% dann eine 10?
Eine 10 Suggeriert immerhin das Perfekte Spiel, und das ist es eben nicht. Weder das noch ein anderes. Ganz Dummes Wertung System.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Dezember 2020)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Aufgrund eines Shitstorms abwerten ist jetzt gut, weil? Immer schön das Fähnchen nach dem Wind halten, oder wie?
> Ich bewerte doch nicht auf Grundlage der Gefühlslage der polternden Internet-Klientel.
> 
> Ich stehe nach wie vor zu meiner 10/10 für die PC-Version, weil das genau meinem Empfinden während des Durchspielens entspricht.
> Da kann man gerne anderer Meinung sein, aber deswegen ist meine Wertung nicht weniger legitim, als die jedes anderen Kritikers und schon gar nicht als die der Shitstormer.



Sicherlich ist deine Wertung legitim, so legitim wie jede andere Wertung auch, nicht besser oder schlechter.
Meine Aussage war schlicht, dass die Spielepresse bei bestimmten Titeln oder Entwicklern etc. nach Hypelage wertet und nicht möglichst objektiv und fair vergleichbar. 

Egal wie gut Cyberpunk jetzt bei dir lief, die Erfahrung mit CDPR Titeln zeigt, dass die im Laufe der Zeit erheblich verbessert werden. D.h. wenn du jetzt eine 10 gibst, hast du z.B. keine Luft nach oben mehr, wenn das Spiel in einem Jahr dann wirklich toll ist. Alleine von daher wäre es sicherer gewesen eine 9.5 zu vergeben, da ihr das nicht könnt, wegen dem dämlichen Wertungssystem, dann halt eine 9. (Überhaupt vergibt ihr einfach zu viele 7 - 9, das entwertet den Wert gehörig).



MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das Problem ist viel eher, dass du noch immer nicht gewillt bist zu realisieren, dass 10/10 nicht zwingend 100% im alten System bedeutet.
> Hätten wir noch das alte System, hätte Cyberpunk vermutlich eine 93 bekommen. Und das ist nach unserem Umrechnungsschema nun einmal gerade so noch eine 10.
> Um bei deinen Worten zu bleiben: Realisier das doch einfach mal.



Sorry, aber wer immer auf die Idee kam eine 9,3 auf 10 aufzurunden, der gehört geteert und gefedert. Eine gerundete 9,3 ist eine 9 alles andere ist einfach schwachsinnig und vor allem mathematisch kompletter Blödsinn.



Batze schrieb:


> Wenn es das ist, dann sieht es in meinen Augen einfach nur sehr sehr bescheiden aus.
> Kaum wirklich gute Texturen, wenn überhaupt, die NPC's sehen aus wie Luftballons. Das einzige ist das ganze Bling Bling und damit die Ablenkung. Rein Grafisch finde ich es für 2020 Extrem mager. Da sieht selbst ein GTA V um Welten besser aus und von einem TW 3 wollen wir mal gar nicht reden, da liegen doch Welten dazwischen.
> Grafisch sehe ich da rein gar nichts was mich antörnen würde. Das Spiel sieht aus wie aus dem Jahr 2015, wenn überhaupt.
> Die Spielwelt ansich mag ja schön sein von der Masse her, aber rein technisch ist da rein gar nichts was mir die Kinnlade runterklappen lassen würde. Da ist einfach nichts.


Jupp, habe ich ja auch schon vor Tagen angeführt, optisch macht das Spiel runterskaliert nicht viel her und sieht sehr veraltet aus. Das liegt eben an der Engine, die nicht gut runterskalieren kann. Wirklich Spaß und ein wenig beeindruckend ist es nur, wenn es auf Ultra mit Raytracing läuft.


----------



## Loosa (15. Dezember 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Macht dann wenigstens eine 5er Wertung, wenn schon.



Nachdem es kaum ein Spiel unter fünf gibt ist es effektiv schon ein 5er System.
Beziehungsweise fast ein 4'er. Bis auf ganz wenige Ausreißer schafft kaum ein Titel 'ne 4 oder 10.

Kann man bei Cyberpunk über die vergebene 10 diskutieren? Logisch.
Aber IMO muss man ne 10 auch mal gerade sein lassen. Sonst kann man sie sich auch sparen - weil nichts ist perfekt.

Deine Kritik kann ich im übrigen absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Grafik von 2015? 
Entweder ich habe die letzten 5 Jahre nur sehr komische Titel gezockt, was sein kann, oder du meinst ein anderes Spiel. Witcher 3 habe ich dieses Jahr erstmals gespielt, inklusive HighRes Mod. Jupp, trotz des Alters noch sehr ansehnlich. Aber besser? Uhm.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Dezember 2020)

Ich will ja dem Matthias nicht zu nahe treten... Er kann ja gerne bei seiner 10/10-Wertung bleiben... Dennoch, so ganz unkommentiert kann ich die Wertung des Spiels auch nicht lassen, denn:

Ein einzelner Tester der vielleicht kaum nennenswerte Probleme beim Testen hat, die Mehrheit der Käufer allerdings schon, ist mMn nicht repräsentativ und ausreichend für eine so hochgepushte Wertung.
Ich bin ja seit gefühlten Ewigkeiten Abonnent und Leser eures Magazins, aber in der jüngsten Vergangenheit sind mir tatsächlich einige Tests sonderbar wohlwollend ausgefallen, trotz viele feststellbarer Probleme technischer Art die sich bei Spielern schon unmittelbar nach Release zeigen.
Persönlich würde ich in solchen Fällen den idealen Weg gehen und noch einen zweiten, am besten noch dritten Tester mit jeweils eigenem Testrechner dazu nehmen und die jeweilige Erfahrung zu einem gemeinsamen Nenner auf den Punkt bringen.

Da ist - so ungern ich das sage - Gamestar euch einen großen Schritt voraus. Und sie scheuen auch nicht davor zunächst hochgesetzte Wertungen kurzfristig wieder nach unten anzupassen (und diese natürlich wieder raufzusetzen wenn nachgereichte Patches und Fehlerbereinigungen ihre Wirkung zeigen).

Denn es ist doch so:
Die Probleme die* CP2077 *seit Release plagen sind nicht aus der Luft gegriffen, und die meisten Käufer zeigen ihren Unmut auch hauptsächlich deswegen - von ein Paar CDPR-Bashern mal abgesehen, über die man aber hinwegsehen kann. Schließlich berichten andere Magazine genau diese Lage.

Vor allem verstehe ich nicht warum so oft immer mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird:
Die Bugs bei *CP2077* werden klein geredet, bei anderen Spielen wie z.B. *Mafia 3* hingegen wurde kein Blatt vor dem Mund genommen und mit 6/10 abgestraft.
Oder siehe* Red Dead Redemption 2*, da kam trotz aller inhaltlichen Finessen und spielerischen Qualitäten "nur" eine 8/10 heraus, wegen - tada - technischen Gründen.

Sorry, aber so richtig nachvollziehen kann ich das Ganze nicht.

Ich mein, mir kann es egal sein wie es gewertet wurde, ich hab es mir abgewöhnt ein Spiel zum Release zu kaufen wegen der zu hohen Bug-Gefahr die man heutzutage bei jedem AAA-Game befürchten muss, es sei denn der Entwickler dahinter verdient mein vollstes Vertrauen und beherrscht die Technik. Mein zuletzt gekauftes Vollpreis-Spiel war im übrigen* Shadow of the Tomb Raider*, und DAS stand für hervorragende Qualitätsarbeit. Aber ich würde es schon für richtig bzw. wichtig halten Lesern des Tests sowas wie eine Warnung über den Release-Zustand mitzugeben.


----------



## Batze (15. Dezember 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Deine Kritik kann ich im übrigen absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Grafik von 2015?
> Entweder ich habe die letzten 5 Jahre nur sehr komische Titel gezockt, was sein kann, oder du meinst ein anderes Spiel. Witcher 3 habe ich dieses Jahr erstmals gespielt, inklusive HighRes Mod. Jupp, trotz des Alters noch sehr ansehnlich. Aber besser? Uhm.


Zeig mir bitte ein oder besser gleich mehre Stellen des Spiels was mich Grafisch entzücken lässt.
Sowohl von der eigentlichen Spielwelt als auch von den NPC's usw.
Und mit Grafikpower meine ich nicht das ganze BlingBling im Spiel.
Zeige mir Top Texturen, Top Gesichter Animationen der NPC's usw. zeige mir Gesichter Animation wie z.B. in Crysis, selbst das Ur Crysis sah Zig mal besser aus in dieser Sache, und das ist über Ein Jahrzehnt her. Zeige es mir einfach mal alles. Dann Negiere ich meine Meinung.


----------



## Woiperdinga (15. Dezember 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Zeig mir bitte ein oder besser gleich mehre Stellen des Spiels was mich Grafisch entzücken lässt.
> Sowohl von der eigentlichen Spielwelt als auch von den NPC's usw.
> Und mit Grafikpower meine ich nicht das ganze BlingBling im Spiel.
> Zeige mir Top Texturen, Top Gesichter Animationen der NPC's usw. zeige mir Gesichter Animation wie z.B. in Crysis, selbst das Ur Crysis sah Zig mal besser aus in dieser Sache, und das ist über Ein Jahrzehnt her. Zeige es mir einfach mal alles. Dann Negiere ich meine Meinung.



Stimme dir hier voll und ganz zu, und war/ist auch meine Rede.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ich sag immer noch, eine 9.5 waere besser gewesen aber ansonsten finde ich den Standpunkt gut.


 Vielleicht IST es ja eine 9,5? Denn eine 9,5 wäre beim PCG-System sowieso automatisch eine 10 - beim Runden geht es ab 0,5 immer aufs nächste Ganze....


----------



## MrFob (15. Dezember 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Vielleicht IST es ja eine 9,5? Denn eine 9,5 wäre beim PCG-System sowieso automatisch eine 10 - beim Runden geht es ab 0,5 immer aufs nächste Ganze....



Ja eben, genau das die 9.5 (oder in diesem Fall sogar eine 93%, wie Matthias selbst schreibt) hier zur 10 wird finde ich ja bloed.
Darum kritisiere ich ja das System.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2020)

Woiperdinga schrieb:


> Ist fast mein Rechner, siehe Gaming Hardware Daten, und kann ich so nicht bestätigen.
> 
> Ich kann das wohl tolerieren das du es so angeblich Getestet hast, was ich jedoch nicht Akzeptieren muss da eben bei einer vergleichbaren Hardware ganz andere Optiken und Performance Daten raus kamen als das was du angibst.
> 
> So mit muss ich annehmen das deine Behauptung einfach nicht der Wahrheit entspricht.


 Das müssen wir bei DEINEN Angaben ja auch. Dass Dein System oder die Grafikoptionen vlt. nicht optimal eingestellt ist oder es irgendein Problem bei Dir gibt, hast du aber offenbar komplett ausgeblendet. Denn so was kann immer vorkommen. Wenn man sich mit PC-Games auskennt, dann weiß man, dass es sehr oft auch eher zufällige Probleme bzw. "Einzelfall"-Probleme gibt, die an so Kleinigkeiten wie zB einem Mainboardtreiber liegen können. Solange man also nicht EXAKT die identischen Produkte im PC hat und ein identisches Windows sowie identische weitere installierte Software, kann es immer Abweichungen geben.

Und ICH habe mit meiner RTX 2060 Super und Ryzen 5 keine Probleme in WQHD, spiele aber natürlich nicht auf Max (bin ja nicht bescheuert und denke, dass eine 300-400€-Karte dazu in der Lage sein müsste). In einem RPG, selbst wenn da auch Action dabei ist, finde ich es auch komisch, bei 45-50 FPS von "Hängen" zu sprechen - das ist ja kein eSport-Shooter... 

Wertungen sind übrigens IMMER ein Stückweit subjektiv, das geht gar nicht anders. Man kann zB eine Story oder eine Atmosphäre nicht objektiv bewerten, auch bei der Grafik kann es sein, dass man eine technisch brilliante Grafik trotzdem irgendwie nicht schön findet, oder dass man umgekehrt eine an sich sehr simple Grafik perfekt zum Gameplay empfindet - ansonsten müsste man einem 2D-Sidecroll-Jump'n'Run ja automatisch maximal 40% als Wertung geben, weil es nicht mal 3D bietet... das wäre ja Schwachsinn, oder?  Auch die Frage, ob ein 3D.Spiel zB mehr als 60 FPS bieten sollte, was du ja offenbar verlangst, ist nicht objektiv. Denn etliche Gamer kommen bei solchen Spielen auch sogar mit 30 FPS klar, solange sie konstant kommen, was bei Konsolen ja oft der Standard ist. 

Hinzu kommt: Es gab schon immer Spiele, die, als sie neu waren, selbst die vorigen Top-Grafikkarten so forderten, dass da keine 50-60 FPS bei maximalen Details drin waren. Manchmal war der Ultra-Modus sogar als eine Art "Angeberei" mit drin, so nach dem Motto "unsere Grafik ist SO geil, dass sie selbst die letzte x80 Ti überfordert" - dabei ist es meist mit ein BISSCHEN weniger Details viel schneller, ohne dass man einen Unterschied sieht.


----------



## Woiperdinga (15. Dezember 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das müssen wir bei DEINEN Angaben ja auch. Dass Dein System oder die Grafikoptionen vlt. nicht optimal eingestellt ist oder es irgendein Problem bei Dir gibt, hast du aber offenbar komplett ausgeblendet. Denn so was kann immer vorkommen. Wenn man sich mit PC-Games auskennt, dann weiß man, dass es sehr oft auch eher zufällige Probleme bzw. "Einzelfall"-Probleme gibt, die an so Kleinigkeiten wie zB einem Mainboardtreiber liegen können. Solange man also nicht EXAKT die identischen Produkte im PC hat und ein identisches Windows sowie identische weitere installierte Software, kann es immer Abweichungen geben.
> 
> Und ICH habe mit meiner RTX 2060 Super und Ryzen 5 keine Probleme in WQHD, spiele aber natürlich nicht auf Max (bin ja nicht bescheuert und denke, dass eine 300-400€-Karte dazu in der Lage sein müsste). In einem RPG, selbst wenn da auch Action dabei ist, finde ich es auch komisch, bei 45-50 FPS von "Hängen" zu sprechen - das ist ja kein eSport-Shooter...
> 
> ...



Ich bin gerne bereit meinen Stream an zu werfen und ich zeige euch meine Hardware Spezifikationen und wir können gerne zusammen die Einstellungen durch gehen, ich verstecke mich nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2020)

Woiperdinga schrieb:


> Ich bin gerne bereit meinen Stream an zu werfen und ich zeige euch meine Hardware Spezifikationen und wir können gerne zusammen die Einstellungen durch gehen, ich verstecke mich nicht.


 Wozu? Ich wollte Dir nur klarmachen, dass der freche Vorwurf, es entspräche nicht der Wahrheit, was jemand über SEINE Erfahrungen sagt, gemäß dieser Logik genauso so gut auch umgekehrt erhoben werden kann. 

Es ist nicht so, dass ICH Dir nicht glaube - ich sage nur, dass es nicht "unwahr" sein muss, was andere sagen, nur weil DU eine andere Erfahrung gemacht hast. Es ist ziemlich blauäugig zu glauben, dass ausgerechnet DU auf keinen Fall irgendein Problem mit deinem PC hast und alles perfekt abgestimmt ist (neueste Treiber für alles, keine EVENTEUELL störende Software aktiv, Windows aktuell usw usw) , so dass du daraus den Schluss ziehst, ein Redakteur würde lügen, wenn er von einem problemlosen Gaming mit seiner Hardware berichtet. 

Zumal hier nun auch andere schon berichtet haben, dass sie keine Probleme haben, relativ gesehen zu der Erwartung an ihre Hardware.


----------



## Loosa (15. Dezember 2020)

Woiperdinga schrieb:


> Ich bin gerne bereit meinen Stream an zu werfen und ich zeige euch meine Hardware Spezifikationen und wir können gerne zusammen die Einstellungen durch gehen, ich verstecke mich nicht.



Treiber- und Gameupdate ist eh klar.

Hast du mal Geforce Experience die Einstellungen optimieren lassen? Damit konnte ich ne ganze Reihe an Settings sogar noch hochstellen. Manch andere, an die ich nicht dachte, wurden etwas runtergeregelt.
Und DLSS ist Pflicht. Damit bekomme ich fast konstante Frameraten, ohne merkbare Einbußen. Aber halt um die 60. Wenn das für dich (wie Herb anmerkt für ein RPG) indiskutabel ist, dann bleibt nicht viel mehr als ein paar Monate auf Patches zu warten.


----------



## Woiperdinga (15. Dezember 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Treiber- und Gameupdate ist eh klar.
> 
> Hast du mal Geforce Experience die Einstellungen optimieren lassen? Damit konnte ich ne ganze Reihe an Settings sogar noch hochstellen. Manch andere, an die ich nicht dachte, wurden etwas runtergeregelt.
> Und DLSS ist Pflicht. Damit bekomme ich fast konstante Frameraten, ohne merkbare Einbußen. Aber halt um die 60. Wenn das für dich (wie Herb anmerkt für ein RPG) indiskutabel ist, dann bleibt nicht viel mehr als ein paar Monate auf Patches zu warten.



Ja habe ich auch schon alles gemacht, es ist einfach so das egal was ich da Einstelle es sich nicht ändern, und ich habe ja nicht alleine das Problem, ich danke dir mal das du versuchst es mit mir zu Analysieren.


----------



## Spassbremse (15. Dezember 2020)

Bei mir (RTX 2070 OC, aber keine Super) läuft's in WQHD durchaus akzeptabel flüssig, inklusive mittleren Raytracing. DLSS ist natürlich an.

Ich habe aber bis jetzt nur den Anfang gespielt, einmal als "Coporate", dann als "Street Kid". 

Naja, was soll ich sagen, ich bin leider ziemlich unterwältigt. Der Funke will nicht überspringen, das Game packt mich nicht. 
Und das, obwohl ich das Cyberpunk-Genre durchaus mag; ich liebe z. B. die Deus-Ex-Reihe und die Shadowrun-Games. 

Null Motivation. Die Figur "Jackie Welles" der ja irgendwie "V"'s bester Kumpel ist/wird, geht mir jedenfalls unglaublich auf den S,,,ck. Okay, um ehrlich zu sein, so ziemlich jeder NPC, mit dem ich es bislang zu tun hatte, ging mir tierisch auf den S..ck. und war mir zutiefst unsympathisch. 
Ich denke, ich werde demnächst den dritten Start ausprobieren, als "Nomad". Vielleicht sind die Leute in den Badlands ja sympathischer (ich habe da aber so meine Zweifel)?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2020)

Woiperdinga schrieb:


> Ja habe ich auch schon alles gemacht, es ist einfach so das egal was ich da Einstelle es sich nicht ändern, und ich habe ja nicht alleine das Problem, ich danke dir mal das du versuchst es mit mir zu Analysieren.



Wenn alle Treiber aktuell sind, BIOS und Windows auch, kein Virenscanner aktiv, kein Chattool, kein "Tuningtool" usw. und es trotzdem Probleme gibt, dann würde dem Ding noch Zeit geben, das ist oft so, dass irgendwelche System-Kombinationen ne Macke ergeben, zb so was wie "CPU taktet nicht hoch genug auf Mainboard mit Chipsatz XY und BIOS älter als 6/2019" oder "Leistungseinbrüche auf RTX 2070-Modellen von Palit, WENN gleichzeitig das Nvidia-Overlay aktiv ist" oder "Ruckler, wenn man einen Zwei-Monitor hat, selbst wenn der gar nicht für das Spiel zuständig ist" usw., also Dinge, die erst auffallen, wenn zig Tausende es spielen und in der Test-Gruppe einfach zu wenig Leute mit EXAKT solchen Systemen waren, um da einen Fehler zu bemerken.

Aber direkt den Tester anzugreifen und als Lügner darzustellen, nur weil man selbst eine andere Erfahrung gemacht ist, ist gelinde gesagt unklug.


----------



## MrFob (15. Dezember 2020)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Bei mir (RTX 2070 OC, aber keine Super) läuft's in WQHD durchaus akzeptabel flüssig, inklusive mittleren Raytracing. DLSS ist natürlich an.
> 
> Ich habe aber bis jetzt nur den Anfang gespielt, einmal als "Coporate", dann als "Street Kid".
> 
> ...



So aehnlich ging es mir auch am Anfang. Mein tipp: Fang lieber nicht dreimal neu an sondern spiel einfach weiter. Ich brauchte auch fast den gesamten Prolog (der ein paar Stunden dauert) um wirklich reinzukommen aber irgendwann hat es mich dann doch reingezogen.
Aber ich stimme dir zu, gerade den Einstieg haben sie echt ein bisschen versaut.


----------



## Spassbremse (15. Dezember 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Aber ich stimme dir zu, gerade den Einstieg haben sie echt ein bisschen versaut.



Okay, dann stehe ich wohl nicht alleine mit diesem Gefühl dar. Wundert mich stark, denn gerade den Einstieg haben sie doch sogar schon bei ihrem Debüt-Titel, dem ersten Witcher, vor über 13 Jahren hinbekommen. Und sich dann von Teil zu Teil weiter gesteigert. 

Ich werd's sicherlich irgendwann wieder anfassen; lassen wir dem ganzen jetzt ein wenig Zeit, um weiter zu reifen; sprich: Patches abwartend. Solange spiele ich aktuell erst einmal Greedfall - obwohl das mit deutlich (und sichtbar!) geringerem Budget auskommen musste, macht mir das gerade sehr viel mehr Spaß als CP2077 (der Einstieg dort war jedenfalls schon einmal deutlich spannender)


----------



## MrFob (15. Dezember 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Zeig mir bitte ein oder besser gleich mehre Stellen des Spiels was mich Grafisch entzücken lässt.
> Sowohl von der eigentlichen Spielwelt als auch von den NPC's usw.
> Und mit Grafikpower meine ich nicht das ganze BlingBling im Spiel.
> Zeige mir Top Texturen, Top Gesichter Animationen der NPC's usw. zeige mir Gesichter Animation wie z.B. in Crysis, selbst das Ur Crysis sah Zig mal besser aus in dieser Sache, und das ist über Ein Jahrzehnt her. Zeige es mir einfach mal alles. Dann Negiere ich meine Meinung.



Also ich bin jetzt auch nicht der Meinung, das CP2077 graphisch die absolute obere messlatte von allem sprengt aber fuer das, was es tut sieht es schon echt fantastisch aus, da gibt es mMn wenig dran zu ruetteln.


Spoiler



Schoenes Video, das ichg erade gefunden habe mal so als Beispiel:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nd_XFgW1kl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






Und ich denke schon, dass man all das, was du als "BlingBling" abtust mit einbeziehen muss. Denn diese Vielfalt und die Tatsache, dass hier eine komplette open world kreiert und zu gewissen Teilen simuliert wurde spielt in zweierlei Hinsicht ein grosse Rolle. Da ist Cyberpunk mit sehr wenig anderen Spielen zu vergleichen (am ehesten noch vielleicht mit ein paar Rockstar und Ubisoft Spielen aber sicher nicht mit irgendwelchen linearen Shootern oder so).
Zu den zwei Punkten:
Zum einen wollen so viele Assets und Details auch erstmal designt und erstellt werden. Das kostet alles Zeit und Manpower in der Entwicklung. Je umfangreicher und vielfaeltiger die Welt gestaltet ist, desto mehr Kompromisse muss man vielleicht mal bei der einzelnen Textur doer so eingehen. Was aber mMn voll ok ist denn was am Ende ja zaehlt ist das GEsamtbild.
Zum anderen muss der ganze Spass gerendert und simuliert werden. Gerendert wird natuerich all das, was gerade auf dem Bildschrim zu sehen ist aber hier ist die Anzahl an Assets in so einem vollen urbanen Setting wesentlich hoeher als irgendwo anders. Dazu kommt, dass neben dem reinen Rendering der visuellen Aspekte auch sehr viel simuliert und berechnet werden muss, das gerade nicht auf dem Bildschirm zu sehen ist. Sowas wie die NPCs, die vielleicht gerade hinter dir sind aber trotzdem ins Bild laufen koennen sollen oder Autos, die fahren, NPC Fraktionen, die gerade in eine Scharmuetzel geraten muessten, etc.. Ich wuerde sagen, ausser GTA 5 und Watch Dogs Legion gibt's da im Moment wenig vergleichbares. 

Im Vergleich zu einem GTA5, RDR2 oder WD:L hat es sich CDPR natuerlich auch nochmal schwerer gemacht, weil sie auch noch 1st Person als default Perspektive haben und in 1st Person sieht man als Spieler viele Objekte und Texturen nochmal von viel naeher als in 3rd Person. Dadurch laesst sich auch noch weniger kaschieren.

Deswegen sollte man Grafik mMn immer im Kontext des Spiels und was sonst noch alles drin steckt bewerten. Und da macht Cyberpunk ohne Frage eine super Figur, die richtige Hardware vorausgesetzt versteht sich.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Dezember 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Vielleicht IST es ja eine 9,5? Denn eine 9,5 wäre beim PCG-System sowieso automatisch eine 10 - beim Runden geht es ab 0,5 immer aufs nächste Ganze....



Bei PC Games ja gerade nicht... schreibt Matthias oben doch, auch eine 9,3 wird auf 10 aufgerundet... (was einfach völliger Irrsinn ist).


----------



## Batze (16. Dezember 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Bei PC Games ja gerade nicht... schreibt Matthias oben doch, auch eine 9,3 wird auf 10 aufgerundet... (was einfach völliger Irrsinn ist).



Diese ganze 10er Wertung ist eben eine faule Ausrede. Mehr ist es eben nicht.
Schade was aus PCG geworden ist, leider nur noch ein Mitläufer. 
Und noch beschämender ist es zu sehen das Redis Aufgrund ihrer eigenen Arroganz, eigener Einbildung und Hochnäsigkeit das noch nicht mal Einsehen und sehen. Das ist das wirklich schlimme.
Schade das ein gewisser Herr nicht mehr da ist, jetzt bei GS, der hätte mit einer Kolumne mal Aufgeräumt und Tacheles geredet. Aber das traut sich ja hier keiner mehr.


----------



## McTrevor (16. Dezember 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Bei PC Games ja gerade nicht... schreibt Matthias oben doch, auch eine 9,3 wird auf 10 aufgerundet... (was einfach völliger Irrsinn ist).



Das ist nicht völliger Irrsinn. Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass die 0 Punkte aus der Wertung raus sind (in vielen Wertungssystemen wie Amazon oder Google ist  das gegeben), oder nur bei 0 Prozent wirklich die 0 vergeben wird, dann passt das hervorragend. Wenn die jeweiligen Punktewerte 2/10, 5/10, etc. gleich große Bereiche abdecken sollen, geht das nur so:


1/10 ~ 1-10%
2/10 ~ 11%-20%
3/10 ~ 21%-30%
...
8/10 ~ 71%-80%
9/10 ~ 81%-90%
10/10 ~ 91%-100%

Jeder der anfängt, und diskutiert, kaufmännisch auf das 10er System gerundet gehaben zu wollen, versteht die 10er Skala entweder nicht oder möchte bewusst, dass sie mathematisch sehr krude und ungleichmäßig bewertet.



Batze schrieb:


> Diese ganze 10er Wertung ist eben eine faule Ausrede. Mehr ist es eben nicht.
> Schade was aus PCG geworden ist, leider nur noch ein Mitläufer.
> Und noch beschämender ist es zu sehen das Redis Aufgrund ihrer eigenen Arroganz, eigener Einbildung und Hochnäsigkeit das noch nicht mal Einsehen und sehen. Das ist das wirklich schlimme.
> Schade das ein gewisser Herr nicht mehr da ist, jetzt bei GS, der hätte mit einer Kolumne mal Aufgeräumt und Tacheles geredet. Aber das traut sich ja hier keiner mehr.



Wie an anderer Stelle schon mal erwähnt, handelt es sich bei einem Spiel um etwas, dass deutlich mehr oder weniger als die Summe seiner Teile sein kann. Ein strenger, *objektiver* und *messbarer* Kriterienkatalog ist *nicht* geeignet, um ein Spiel zu bewerten. Solche Kriterien können im Bestfall lediglich als Indizien herhalten oder aber im Gesamtkontext auch keinerlei Bedeutung haben. Wie würdest Du denn bei Filmen oder Musik eine Prozentwertung ermitteln und raushauen? Es gibt sensationell gute Filme die teilweise unterschiedlicher nicht sein könnten. 

Ich würde sogar auf ein System runtergehen, was nur bis 5 geht. Der Glaube, ein Spiel auf einer 10er Skala objektiv korrekt einordnen zu können, ist bereits eine Illusion. 

Die einzige Möglichkeit eine halbwegs objektive Prozentwertung für ein Spiel zu bekommen, ist der Ansatz, wie bei einer repräsentativen Umfrage > 2000 Menschen, die nach gesellschaftsstatistischen Kriterien ausgewählt werden, das Spiel spielen zu lassen und jeder darf dann angeben, ob es ihm gefallen hat oder nicht! Und daraus errechnest Du Dir dann einen Prozentscore, der selbst bei den besten Spielen vermutlich bei 50%-60% rumdümpelt, weil Mobile-Gamer und Nichtgamer, die Du aufgrund der gesellschaftsstatistischen Kriterien dabei haben musst, mit AAA-Titeln generell nichts anfangen können. Und wenn man das macht, sehe ich Dich hier bereits rumstampfen, dass die falschen 2000 Menschen ausgewählt wurden...


----------



## LesterPG (16. Dezember 2020)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Das ist nicht völliger Irrsinn. Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass die 0 Punkte aus der Wertung raus sind (in vielen Wertungssystemen wie Amazon oder Google ist  das gegeben), oder nur bei 0 Prozent wirklich die 0 vergeben wird, dann passt das hervorragend. Wenn die jeweiligen Punktewerte 2/10, 5/10, etc. gleich große Bereiche abdecken sollen, geht das nur so:
> 
> 
> 1/10 ~ 1-10%
> ...


Da muß ich dir widersprechen.
Klar wäre es die "gerechte Verteilung", aber da die unteren 60% eh praktisch als unspielbar zählen, was ist da denn noch "gerecht" ?
Und warum sollte eine "10", die ja ein echtes Ausnahmeprodukt sein soll, nicht "erst" ab >95% vergeben werden ? (was dann auch kleine Fehler durchaus verzeihen würde wenn man nur eine 9/10 vergibt)

Die Krux am derzeitigen System ist das immer Aufgerundet wird, was Dinge pauschal besser darstellt als sie sind, speziell natürlich als Unterscheidung hebt das dann eine 91% im Gegensatz zur 90% direkt in den Himmel !


----------



## McTrevor (16. Dezember 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Da muß ich dir widersprechen.
> Klar wäre es die "gerechte Verteilung", aber da die unteren 60% eh praktisch als unspielbar zählen, was ist da denn noch "gerecht" ?



Ich verstehe die Frage nicht.



> Und warum sollte eine "10", die ja ein echtes Ausnahmeprodukt sein soll, nicht "erst" ab >95% vergeben werden ? (was dann auch kleine Fehler durchaus verzeihen würde wenn man nur eine 9/10 vergibt)



Es ist ja legitim zu wünschen, dass eine 10 nur dann vergeben werden soll, wenn es sich um ein absolutes Ausnahmeprodukt handelt. Es wird nur immer postuliert hier, dass es sich dabei um so etwas wie ein Naturgesetz handelt. Defacto würde es aber die Einheitlichkeit der Skala verzerren, so zu bewerten und deshalb ist es auch legitim es nicht so zu handhaben. Das sauberere Vorgehen bei Verwendung der 10-er Skala ist das von mir oben beschriebene!



> Die Krux am derzeitigen System ist das immer Aufgerundet wird, was Dinge pauschal besser darstellt als sie sind, speziell natürlich als Unterscheidung hebt das dann eine 91% im Gegensatz zur 90% direkt in den Himmel !



Das aufgerundet wird, ist de facto Eure Interpretation, die mathematisch allerdings nicht korrekt ist! Eine 5 bedeutet nicht 50% mit einem bisschen Spielraum nach unten und oben sondern der Bereich 41%-50%.

Das geht aber auch am Punkt vorbei. Wenn Du was 90% vs. 91% schreibst, setzt Du voraus, dass es möglich ist, Spiele objektiv bis aufs Prozent genau zu bewerten. Diese Vorstellung ist vollkommen abstrus und abwegig, wenn so etwas wie Spielspaß in die Wertung einfließt. Leute würden Ihr Durstgefühl auch nicht prozentgenau angeben können. Oder Hunger oder Schmerz.

Es ist eine Illusion, ein Spiel aufs Prozent genau bewerten zu können.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Dezember 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Bei PC Games ja gerade nicht... schreibt Matthias oben doch, auch eine 9,3 wird auf 10 aufgerundet...


 okay.



> (was einfach völliger Irrsinn ist).


 IMHO bei weitem nicht so ein Irrsinn wie das Verhalten einiger, wegen 3-4% bei der Wertungsdifferenz so zu tun, als sei ein Game super oder (wenn es eben 4% weniger sind) total beschissen


----------



## fud1974 (16. Dezember 2020)

Woiperdinga schrieb:


> Ich bin gerne bereit meinen Stream an zu werfen und ich zeige euch meine Hardware Spezifikationen und wir können gerne zusammen die Einstellungen durch gehen, ich verstecke mich nicht.



Wie Herbboy sagt, ist es doch gar nicht die Frage ob das bei dir nicht ordentlich funktioniert. Das muss man ja gar nicht in Abrede stellen. Nur wenn die Probleme auf den Redaktions PCs nicht auftreten, dann ist das halt so. 

Das ist nicht das erste mal (oh, bei weitem nicht) und wird nicht das letzte mal sein. Ein Test ist kein Garant dafür dass es auf vergleichbar leistungsfähigen Konfigurationen gleichgut läuft. Das wird im Rahmen eines Testes halt nicht ermittelt.
Manchmal stolpern die halt selber drüber, dann kann man nachfassen, manchmal schaut die Hardware-Redaktion da drüber und analysiert das genauer auf wechselnder Hardware (aber meines Wissens nach selten zum Start, da reicht die Zeit nicht.. unter anderem).





Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich habe aber bis jetzt nur den Anfang gespielt, einmal als "Coporate", dann als "Street Kid".
> 
> Naja, was soll ich sagen, ich bin leider ziemlich unterwältigt. Der Funke will nicht überspringen, das Game packt mich nicht.
> Und das, obwohl ich das Cyberpunk-Genre durchaus mag; ich liebe z. B. die Deus-Ex-Reihe und die Shadowrun-Games.
> ...



Was soll sich denn als Nomad ändern? Du hast doch schon zwei Lebenspfade angefangen und gemerkt haben dass das primär nur Handlungsmöglichkeiten in den Dialogoptionen hinzufügt.. und ein paar andere Details. Aber so grundsätzlich wird sich da wohl nix ändern.

Bei mir ist es anders herum. Ich finde die Welt und die Leute unglaublich faszinierend. So faszinierend, dass ich sogar das Standard PS4 Geruckel da ertrage und stundenlang weitermache.




Batze schrieb:


> Diese ganze 10er Wertung ist eben eine faule Ausrede. Mehr ist es eben nicht.
> Schade was aus PCG geworden ist, leider nur noch ein Mitläufer.
> Und noch beschämender ist es zu sehen das Redis Aufgrund ihrer eigenen Arroganz, eigener Einbildung und Hochnäsigkeit das noch nicht mal Einsehen und sehen. Das ist das wirklich schlimme.
> Schade das ein gewisser Herr nicht mehr da ist, jetzt bei GS, der hätte mit einer Kolumne mal Aufgeräumt und Tacheles geredet. Aber das traut sich ja hier keiner mehr.



Oh, Batze, heute haust du wieder einen raus, oder? 

MItläufer mit wem? 

10er System.. not again: Es wurde schon mehrfach gesagt dass die 10er Wertungen ein Kompromiss sind, und eigentlich wollen die meisten Redis selbst das weghaben, so war mein wahrgenommener Tenor. Wenn selbst der gute Jörg Langer für CP2077 eine 10 auf Gamersglobal vergibt und klar sagt, er macht das trotz aller Kritikpunkte, und er selber war maßgeblich früher bei der Gamestar Gestaltung mit ausufernden Bewertungssystemen und denkt sich mittlerweile selber sinngemäß "f*ck it", ist klar wo die Reise hingeht. Die Punktevergaben sind nur noch ein Zugeständnis an die Leute die Partout da was stehen haben wollen, that's it.

Und dass der "gewisse Herr", wir können ihn ruhig mit Namen nennen, Herr Peter Bathge eine andere Meinung hätte und "Tacheles" reden würde ist eine Vermutung. Und würde nichts ändern, das ist halt Herr Dammes Meinung, und wäre Herr Bathge noch in der Redaktion und anderer Meinung, dann wäre dem halt so.
Wertungskonferenzen wie früher gibt es meines Wissens ja eh nicht mehr wie zu alten Zeiten. 

Und selbst als es die noch gab, führten die nicht immer zu einem Ergebnis, dass die Zeit überdauerte, wie sich die "Spieleveteranen" im Podcast auch wiederholt erinnerten.. denn dann konnte die Gruppendynamik auch zu (un)gunsten des jeweiligen Titels ausschlagen, insofern...

Herr Dammes ist der Meinung das ist halt was im 90er bis 100er Bereich. Das reicht mir als Erkenntnis. Andere Tester sehen das anders. Auch das ist okay. Da ändert es für mich auch nix wenn das in 5er Prozentpunkten differenziert wird (wobei ich das durchaus auch bevorzugen würde, aber eher um meinen inneren Monk zu befriedigen) 
oder gar in 1er Schritten.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Dezember 2020)

Ich sage ja nicht, dass keine 10 vergeben werden darf aber eine 10 / 10 suggeriert nun einmal ein fast perfektes Spiel, ein absoluter Ausnahmetitel, den man unbedingt gespielt haben muss. Anders als etwa ein fünfer System, wo die 5 / 5 eben mangels Differenzierungsmöglichkeit nur ein "sehr gut" bedeutet.

Ich habe es aber auch schon oft angemerkt, das 10er System ist kacke, am vernünftigsten und immer noch gut objektiv händelbar ist ein 20er System also mit 0,5er Noten oder halt 5er Prozentschritten. Das ist differenziert genug ohne dass man sich um einzelne Prozentpunkte kümmern muss.

Und nein, mir ist klar Redakteure sind faul und eine Wertung finden strengt immerhin die eigenen fünf Gehirnzellen mal zwei, drei Minuten lang an, weswegen viele Redakteure lieber ganz auf Wertungen verzichten. Und einige Leser mögen dem durchaus auch zustimmen. Für mich, und ich nehme an den Großteil der Spieler, ist eine feste Note aber der erste Blick, eine klare Ansage, wie gut das Spiel ist und vor allem eben auch ein Vergleichswert, um zu sehen ob ähnliches Spiel X besser oder schlechter abgeschnitten hat. Auch deswegen ist ein 5 / 5 oder 10 / 10 System einfach nur schlecht, weil das eben diesen Vergleich nicht ermöglicht, besonders wenn die Wertungen innerhalb einer Publikation nicht mal einheitlich sondern jeweils frei nach Schnauze vergeben werden und häufig die Gefahr besteht besseres Spiel A bekommt eine schlechtere Note als schlechteres Spiel B, einfach weil es jemand anders getestet hat oder dem Tester eine Sache wie der Artstyle etwa überhaupt nicht gefiel. 

Und dazu kommt dann ja noch die Problematik, dass mehr als 95 Prozent aller Titel eine 6, 7, 8 oder 9 bekommen, das 10er System also nicht annähernd ausgereizt wird, was eben auch Schwachsinn ist, da man sich hier eindeutig klar am alten 100er System orientiert bei den Wertungszahlen, was aber eben nicht geht, da das System sonst nicht differenzieren kann. Man muss also früheren typischen 60er Kandidaten eher eine 3 oder maximal 4 geben, damit das System funktioniert. 80er Titel liegen dann eben maximal auf 7. Dann hätten wir auch das alberne Problem von oben nicht, dass eine 93 plötzlich zu einer 10 wird.


----------



## LesterPG (16. Dezember 2020)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Es ist eine Illusion, ein Spiel aufs Prozent genau bewerten zu können.


Ein Grund mehr nur die vollen Dinge zu Werten, wenn die 9 dann ein 8,5-9,4 ist, und alles >9,5 dann als 10 gewertet, dann gibt es eben keine 1%ige Unterschiede (90%<>91 die dann die "Klasse" regeln


Vielleicht sollte man das System auch noch weiter eindampfen (Schrott, So Lala, Gut)
Allerdings könnte man das sogar noch weiter treiben indem man "Schrott" keines weiteren Blickes würdigt und dann nur noch ein Brauchbar/Toll herauskommt wer es mag. 

Was bleibt sind dann noch die Pro/Con und der Text ... mit Ersteren kann man sich mMn eh Körperöffnungen abwischen, weil je nach Spielart und sogar bei identischen nicht die gleichen Maßstäbe angelegt werden.
Da wird beim einen z.B. die KI bewertet und beim anderen inhaltlich sehr vergleichbaren Spiel einfach nicht. 

Was bleibt ist der Text der ohnehin persönliche Vorlieben hervorhebt/abstraft und was bleibt somit ?
Man sollte gar nicht mehr testen?


----------



## fud1974 (16. Dezember 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und nein, mir ist klar Redakteure sind faul und eine Wertung finden strengt immerhin die eigenen fünf Gehirnzellen mal zwei, drei Minuten lang an, weswegen viele Redakteure lieber ganz auf Wertungen verzichten.



Oha.

Mal pauschal "Faulheit" unterstellen, herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Was sollen sie jetzt machen, 3 Stunden drüber nachgrübeln ob es eine 93 oder 95 wird? 

Große Wertungskonferenz abhalten mit Abstimmsystem, Expertenrunde die noch dann die Waage +/- 1 Prozent in die eine oder andere Richtung ausschlagen lassen?

Für was?




Spiritogre schrieb:


> Für mich, und ich nehme an den Großteil der Spieler, ist eine feste Note aber der erste Blick, eine klare Ansage, wie gut das Spiel ist  (..)




Hast du doch. Eine 10 in dem Falle... 




Spiritogre schrieb:


> .. und vor allem eben auch ein Vergleichswert, um zu sehen ob ähnliches Spiel X besser oder schlechter abgeschnitten hat. Auch deswegen ist ein 5 / 5 oder 10 / 10 System einfach nur schlecht, weil das eben diesen Vergleich nicht ermöglicht, besonders wenn die Wertungen innerhalb einer Publikation nicht mal einheitlich sondern jeweils frei nach Schnauze vergeben werden und häufig die Gefahr besteht besseres Spiel A bekommt eine schlechtere Note als schlechteres Spiel B, einfach weil es jemand anders getestet hat oder dem Tester eine Sache wie der Artstyle etwa überhaupt nicht gefiel.



Ja, und nu? Früher HATTEN sie Wertungskonferenzen und große, wichtige "Bewertungsssysteme" mit Gewichtungen usw... und alle machen sich da im Nachhinein drüber lustig, so gut wie jeder der damals daram mitgewirkt hat. Weil es schon DAMALS eine Scheinobjektivität war, je nachdem, wer testete, oder diejenigen die sogar
in der Testgruppe saßen wenn es mehrere waren, die haben da lustig prozentgenaue Wertungen vergeben mit den wildesten Faktoren und scheinbar objektiven Maßstäßen, und so gut wie jeder sagte dass das Schwachsinn war weil sie sich die Zahlen dann defacto doch nach Bauchgefühl irgendwo herziehen mussten.

Das war doch damals schon bestenfalls auf die 10er  Prozent genau wenn überhaupt, also defacto kein großer Unterschied, die Prozentpunkte hinten waren doch schon damals für die Galerie, machen wir uns nichts vor.

WENN ich was glaube dann eher dass damals noch aufwendiger getestet werden konnte, mit mehr Stammredakteuren, eventuell mehr Zeit, mehr Aufwand, mehr Diskussionen, aber das ist eine Geschichte, die hat nur noch indirekt mit dem Wertungssystem zu tun.


----------



## MrFob (16. Dezember 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Oha.
> 
> Mal pauschal "Faulheit" unterstellen, herzlichen Glückwunsch.
> 
> ...



Prozentpunkte brauche ich auch nicht aber ich denke, dass man gerade da aus der 10er Skala eigentlich nur die 5-10 wirklich verwendet werden (was ich uebrgiens voll ok finde) mit einem 20er/.5er System wesentlich mehr Information in die Wertung integrieren koennte ohne den Aufwand fuer den Tester gross zu erhoehen. Und man koennte sich genau diese "es ist ne 10 aber bei weitem kein perfektes Spiel" Diskussionen ersparen. Hier nochmal die genauere Erklaerung.

Win-win-win meiner Meinung nach. Den Nachteil eines 20er Systems muss mir da erstmal einer erklaeren.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Dezember 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Oha.
> 
> Mal pauschal "Faulheit" unterstellen, herzlichen Glückwunsch.


Das ist nun mal der einzige Grund, warum auf Wertungen verzichtet wird. Es ist nun einmal ein Aufwand für den Tester, nachzuschauen welche Wertungen haben ähnliche Titel bekommen und das getestete Spiel ins Verhältnis zu setzen. 



> Was sollen sie jetzt machen, 3 Stunden drüber nachgrübeln ob es eine 93 oder 95 wird?


Nein, denn ich habe das 100er Wertungssystem ebenso schon immer kritisiert, weil niemand und schon gar nicht objektiv sagen kann ob ein Spiel eine 76 oder 77 ist. Deswegen mein ewiges Plädoyer für ein 20er System, das ist differenziert genug aber ermöglicht gleichzeitig möglichst objektiv zu bleiben. 



> Große Wertungskonferenz abhalten mit Abstimmsystem, Expertenrunde die noch dann die Waage +/- 1 Prozent in die eine oder andere Richtung ausschlagen lassen?
> 
> Für was?


Um eine faire möglichst objektive Wertung zu finden, natürlich. Eine Wertungskonferenz ist absolut unnötig, wenn es redaktionelle Richtlinien gibt welche Punkte wie stark in eine Wertung einfließen und wie ein Titel im Vergleich zu einem ähnlichem Titel liegt. Genau das erwarte ich von einer Testeinrichtung. Sonst kann ich auch einfach auf Metacritic gehen und vielleicht dort maximal noch die Textschnipsel lesen und brauche keine feste Instanz, der ich vertrauen kann.



> Hast du doch. Eine 10 in dem Falle...


Die aber eben bedeutet, das Spiel ist quasi perfekt, egal wer was anderes hier behauptet, dafür steht eine 10 / 10 nun einmal im allgemeinen Gedankengut. D.h. Cyberpunk kann durch Patches und DLCs auch nicht mehr besser werden! Mal darüber nachgedacht!? 



> WENN ich was glaube dann eher dass damals noch aufwendiger getestet werden konnte, mit mehr Stammredakteuren, eventuell mehr Zeit, mehr Aufwand, mehr Diskussionen, aber das ist eine Geschichte, die hat nur noch indirekt mit dem Wertungssystem zu tun.


Ja, aber an dieser Abwärtsspirale, die ja nun schon locker 15 Jahre andauert trägt PC Games ja Mitverantwortung. Anstelle ranzuklotzen und Wege zu finden finanziell gut dazustehen entschied man sich für das Gegenteil und hat abgespeckt. Jedem mit auch nur einem Hauch Verstand ist klar, dass sowas nur zu einer Abwärtsspirale führt.


----------



## LesterPG (16. Dezember 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das ist nun mal der einzige Grund, warum auf Wertungen verzichtet wird. Es ist nun einmal ein Aufwand für den Tester, nachzuschauen welche Wertungen haben ähnliche Titel bekommen und das getestete Spiel ins Verhältnis zu setzen.


Ich denke das Wort was Du suchtest war Bequemlichkeit anstelle von Faulheit.

Bequeme Menschen optimieren gerne Vorgänge zumeist zum positiven auch wenn es mal nach hinten losgeht, Faule Menschen wiederum machen es nur zum persönlichen Vorteil.


----------



## Woiperdinga (16. Dezember 2020)

Nehmen wir mal Cyberpunk als Beispiel, zu erst mal die Negativen dinge.

- Schlechte Performance
- Matschige Grafik
- Glitches
- Stürzt ab
- Quests werden nicht ausgeführt

Jetzt kommen wir zum Positiven.

- Sehr gute Story 

So nun haben wir von  Sechs Kriterien Fünf negative, und diese sind nun mal Fakt, wie kommt man da auf eine Wertung von 10?

Und wenn man dazu noch beachtet das, dass Ding 8 Jahre in der "Entwicklung" war, da kommt die frage doch auf "was haben die macht"  also ist das ganze nicht mehr wie eine 3 denn so was gehört einfach mal abgewatscht und kann auch weg weisend sein, vielleicht bekommen wir dann tatsächlich Qualität abgeliefert.

Aber so lange die Medien nicht Ehrlich, objektiv Bewerten und vor Mängeln warnen und nur angst um ihre Anzeige und Abos zu haben, wird sich nie was ändern und wir werden weiter hin einfach nur Müll kaufen.

Seht es mal so, wenn ich ein Einhorn aus scheiße knete sieht es auch hübsch aus, aber scheiße bleibt den noch scheiße, daran ändert eine hübsche Fassade auch nichts.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Dezember 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich denke das Wort was Du suchtest war Bequemlichkeit anstelle von Faulheit.
> 
> Bequeme Menschen optimieren gerne Vorgänge zumeist zum positiven auch wenn es mal nach hinten losgeht, Faule Menschen wiederum machen es nur zum persönlichen Vorteil.



Lol, ja, genau das Wort hatte ich gesucht!

Wobei ich zugebe, die Cyberpunk 2077 Wertung erinnert mich frappierend an die Gothic 3 Wertung, insbesondere die der Gamestar damals.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Dezember 2020)

Woiperdinga schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal Cyberpunk als Beispiel, zu erst mal die Negativen dinge.
> 
> - Schlechte Performance
> - Matschige Grafik
> ...


 Wow, 4 Seiten, und du hast es immer noch nicht verstanden ^^   Die Dinge hast DU so wahrgenommen/erlebt. Die meisten der Dinge sind aber beim Test der PC-Version offenbar NICHT so gewesen. Bei den Konsolenversionen hat die PCG ja auch abgewertet. Aber falls du nur darauf hinauswillst, wie DU werten würdest und es nur als Beispiel nimmst.... 



> So nun haben wir von  Sechs Kriterien Fünf negative, und diese sind nun mal Fakt, wie kommt man da auf eine Wertung von 10?


 Du verstehst das Prinzip der  Wertungen nicht und hast da einen großen Denkfehler. Das wird NICHT so gemacht, dass man pro Punkt exakt zB nen halben Punkt abzieht oder draufschlägt. Sondern es kann gut sein, dass ein sehr wichtiger Punkt 4-5 nicht so wichtige Punkte ausgleicht, egal in welche Richtung. 

Überleg mal: Man könnte aus Deiner Liste ganz einfach das Gegenteil basteln. Du kannst aus den negativen Punkten Performance, angeblich matschige Grafik (bei mir sieht es nicht so aus...) und Abstürze einfach einen Punkt "Technische Probleme" machen, und Glitches+Questfehler als "Bugs" zusammenfassen. Aus "sehr gute Story" machst Du wiederum "Tolle Story", "kreative Quests" und "starke Charaktere". Und schwupps steht es 3:2 für die positiven Aspekte. Ich hoffe Du siehst an den Beispiel, dass man nicht die Zahl an Punkten nehmen und dann bei einem Game sagen kann "Hey, wieso hat es trotz so vieler Nachteile eine 9/10??!?!" oder auch "hey, wieso hat es trotz der vielen positiven Dinge nur 6/10?!?!?" 

Am Ende kann es nämlich gut sein, dass sehr viele kleine Dinge nicht so gut sind, aber durch zwei SEHR wichtige Punkte komplett aufgehoben werden, weil man das Spiel dann trotzdem genießen kann. Oder auch umgekehrt: ein Game hat zB 10 Positiv-Eigenschaften und nur 3 negative Punkte, aber diese 3 sind ausgerechnet so was wie "Grafik auf dem Niveau von 2005" und "Performance auf 10 Testsystemen [und nicht nur auf EINEM PC eines beliebigen Lesers  ]bei maximal 35 FPS" und "KI dumm wie Brot", so dass das Spiel nur 3/10 bekommt.


Und damit man individuell besser entscheiden kann, werden halt viele Positiv/Negativ-Punkte genannt. Ein praktisches Beispiel: jemand legt bei einem Shooter SEHR viel wert auf eine riesige Waffenauswahl. Jetzt bekommt ein neuer Shooter nur 6/10, hat aber bei den positiven Punkten "riesige Waffenauswahl". Dann weiß er, dass er 1-2 Punkte auf die 6/10 oben drauflegen kann und schaut sich die negativen Punkte an. Da steht dann so was wie "Grafik nicht besser als beim Vorgänger" und "nervige Werbung für kosmetische Kauf-Items" und "Nur 3 Maps zum Release - weitere Maps kostenpflichtig", aber das findet derjenige nicht wichtig, so dass das Game für ihn  eher eine 8/10 oder gar 9/19 hat.


Ganz am Ende ist ja auch immer so: Die Note gibt den Gesamteindruck wieder - Basta. So was wie "schlechte Grafik" kann aber nicht pauschal eine gute Note verbauen. Ansonsten dürften zB die ganzen Games, die absichtlich im Retro-Stil gestaltet sind, maximal ne 5/10 bekommen, weil die Grafik gemessen an heutigen Standards grottig ist.


----------



## Zybba (16. Dezember 2020)

Woiperdinga schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal Cyberpunk als Beispiel, zu erst mal die Negativen dinge.
> 
> - Schlechte Performance
> - Matschige Grafik
> ...


Danke für den umfangreichen Test! 
Du schreibst echt nur Bullshit.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Dezember 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Danke für den umfangreichen Test!
> Du schreibst echt nur Bullshit.


Ich hab es mal interessehalber grad ne Stunde auf meinem Laptop mit einem Core i5 und einer GTX 1650 (4GB) gespielt: mittlere Details, im Schnitt 38 FPS; Minimum 25 FPS (ohne dass ich ein Ruckeln wahrgenommen hätte). Und ich habe nicht EINE Textur gefunden, die ich als "matschig" bezeichnen würde, im Gegenteil: ich  war verwundert, dass es auf meinem Laptop selbst dann, wenn man so nah rangeht, so scharf bleibt. ^^   Ausnahme: Beton, der verwaschen ist. Der sieht halt auch "in Echt" matschig aus...


----------



## Zybba (16. Dezember 2020)

Von der guten Performance bin ich tatsächlich sehr überrascht.


----------



## LesterPG (16. Dezember 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab es mal interessehalber grad ne Stunde auf meinem Laptop mit einem Core i5 und einer GTX 1650 (4GB) gespielt: mittlere Details, im Schnitt 38 FPS; Minimum 25 FPS (ohne dass ich ein Ruckeln wahrgenommen hätte). Und ich habe nicht EINE Textur gefunden, die ich als "matschig" bezeichnen würde, im Gegenteil: ich  war verwundert, dass es auf meinem Laptop selbst dann, wenn man so nah rangeht, so scharf bleibt. ^^   Ausnahme: Beton, der verwaschen ist. Der sieht halt auch "in Echt" matschig aus...


Ich bin nur mit ner GF980 mit 4GB VRAM bei 3440x1440 unterwegs (eigentlich sollte neue Hardware her, aber das scheiterte an Verfügbarkeit)
Gut Spielbar ist es allemal, reichlich Passanten/Autos sind unterwegs, aber in der Tat gibt es hier und da (echt selten) mal eine "matschige" Textur auf einem Verkaufsautomaten, die sich dann meistens nach etwas vor/zurück legt, ebenso wie ab und an temporär fliegende Objekte herumhängen.
Einzig die Fahrzeugsteuerung ist via M/T bei den meisten Fahrzeugen mMn unterirdisch.

Wirklich problematisch ist das alles nicht !

Wie man da mit ber 2080Ti rumweinen kann ist mir schleierhaft, sicherlich würde da sehr viel mehr gehen.


----------



## Zybba (17. Dezember 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> aber in der Tat gibt es hier und da (echt selten) mal eine "matschige" Textur auf einem Verkaufsautomaten, die sich dann meistens nach etwas vor/zurück legt


Hat aber eher mit dem LOD als einer an sich schlechten Textur zu tun. Denke ich. ^^
Wobei das Ergebnis zugegebenermaßen aufs gleiche herauskommt.


----------



## Woiperdinga (17. Dezember 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wow, 4 Seiten, und du hast es immer noch nicht verstanden ^^   Die Dinge hast DU so wahrgenommen/erlebt. Die meisten der Dinge sind aber beim Test der PC-Version offenbar NICHT so gewesen. Bei den Konsolenversionen hat die PCG ja auch abgewertet. Aber falls du nur darauf hinauswillst, wie DU werten würdest und es nur als Beispiel nimmst....
> 
> Du verstehst das Prinzip der  Wertungen nicht und hast da einen großen Denkfehler. Das wird NICHT so gemacht, dass man pro Punkt exakt zB nen halben Punkt abzieht oder draufschlägt. Sondern es kann gut sein, dass ein sehr wichtiger Punkt 4-5 nicht so wichtige Punkte ausgleicht, egal in welche Richtung.
> 
> ...



Das klingt so gar nachvollziehbar und kann ich durch aus verstehen.

Aber ist es nicht wieder das schön reden und die eigentlichen Fehler werden nur kaschiert.

Darf man heute zu tage Fehler und defekte nicht mehr ansprechen, ein Fetter man bleibt nun mal Fett, ejne Behinderung ist nun mal eine Behinderung, das ist ja nicht abwertend aber entspricht den Fakten.

Dadurch das man alles schön redet und verharmlost und in nette süße Worte Packt wie Fett ist Moppelig usw. wird doch das eigentlich Problem verharmlost und so mit in ein solches Licht dargestellt das Fettleibigkeit ja eigentlich gar nicht so schlimm ist.

Oder verhaltensgestörte Kinde die einem anderem Kind den Kugelschreiber in das Auge stechen werden heute zu Tage verhaltensoriginell betitelt was bei einem solchen verhalten völlig fehl am Platz ist, aber so wird es in ein schöneres Wort gepackt und schon ist es auch nicht mehr so schlimm, obwohl man weis das dieses Kind/Erwachsener völlig gestört ist und einfach in Behandlung gehört.


----------



## fud1974 (17. Dezember 2020)

Woiperdinga schrieb:


> Das klingt so gar nachvollziehbar und kann ich durch aus verstehen.
> 
> Aber ist es nicht wieder das schön reden und die eigentlichen Fehler werden nur kaschiert.
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe nicht so wirklich wie jetzt der Sprung zu dem "political correctness" Kram kommt ... ich finde da reden wir schon über was ganz anderes.

Letztlich ist es doch so, und das wird sich auch nach stundenlanger Debattiererei nicht ändern:

- Wärst DU verantwortlicher Tester gewesen und hättest DU mit DEINER Hardware getestet, dann hättest DU nach DEINEN Kriterien eine Wertung gehabt, die ganz anders ausgefallen wäre als es bei einem Herr Dammes (PCGames) oder einem Herr Langer (Gamesaktuell) und..
Triple-A Schlächter und gerne mal Verreißer vor dem dem Herrn, einem Herr Luibl (4Players) .

Und das ist okay so.

Nur dann gleich immer "Verrat im Quadrat!" zu rufen ist halt weit hergeholt. 

Ich gehe bei jedem dieser Tester davon aus dass sie nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen gehandelt haben, im Rahmen ihrer Möglichkeiten und ihrer Fähigkeiten. 

Andere kamen zu anderen Ergebnissen, auch wenn da keine Wertung dran hing (braucht man nur bei manchen Seiten auf Übersee schauen).

Das ist nicht das erste mal und nicht das letzte mal dass wir uns nicht um das konkrete Produkt streiten, sondern um die Testbarkeit und Vergleichbarkeit von Spielen als solches... und war selbst zu den "Glanzzeiten" der Print-Magazine nicht anders,
nicht umsonst schätzte man als Leser bestimmte alteingesessene Redakteure, weil man wusste wie die "ticken", und oft sagen konnte "wenn DEM das Spiel gefällt, ja, dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch dass es mir auch gefällt", und das auch zu Zeiten wo
sich die Redaktionen noch "Wertungskonferenzen" leisten konnten.

Ich habe auch meine Kritikpunkte an CP2077 und hätte auch nicht unbedingt die 10 gezückt, soviel kann ich sagen, aber ich kann respektieren wenn andere das machen.

Und ich habe die PS4 Version.... muss ich noch mehr sagen? Wenn da jemand mit der PC ankommt und mir was von "Verwaschenen Texturen" erzählt wären das wohl die Texturen die ich mal hoffe irgendwann zu haben (wenn meine PS5 endlich kommt.. oder ich hole es mir doch noch für den PC...)


----------



## Rabowke (17. Dezember 2020)

Woiperdinga schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal Cyberpunk als Beispiel, zu erst mal die Negativen dinge.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


... sind aber die von dir genannten Punkte nicht einfach völlig subjektiv bzw. Einzelfallentscheidungen?

Es gibt Spieler bei denen läuft Cyberpunk wie geschnitten Brot, bei anderen eher geht so, andere haben mit Problemen zu kämpfen. Definiere matschige Grafik?! Wenn ich alles auf 'niedrig' Stelle, dann ist es klar, dass die Grafik nicht wirklich ansprechend ist. Bei hoch bzw. ultra sind die Texturen, auf dem PC, sicherlich nicht matschig. Hier und da wird man natürlich ein paar nicht so schöne finden, aber die gibt es überall.

D.h. man kann jetzt hier fünfhundert Seiten füllen, was für einige Tester der heilige Gral ist, ist für mich sterbenslangweilig. Was einige Tester langweilig finden, macht mir z.B. Spass. Vor allem aber, wie kommt man auf die Idee und kann stundenlang über ein Wertungssystem diskutieren wo eine 93% "niemals nie eine 10/10 sein kann!!11einself NIEEE!!!!1".  

Kann man jetzt besser schlafen wenn man weiß das Cyberpunk 2077 eine 9,5 / 10, 93% von 100% oder [....] bekommen hat?! Ernsthaft?


----------



## Spassbremse (17. Dezember 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Kann man jetzt besser schlafen wenn man weiß das Cyberpunk 2077 eine 9,5 / 10, 93% von 100% oder [....] bekommen hat?! Ernsthaft?



Ich glaube, bei "Alman-Grad: >90 von 100" trifft das zu.


----------



## Bonkic (17. Dezember 2020)

Woiperdinga schrieb:


> Darf man heute zu tage Fehler und defekte nicht mehr ansprechen, ein Fetter man bleibt nun mal Fett, ejne Behinderung ist nun mal eine Behinderung, das ist ja nicht abwertend aber entspricht den Fakten.



du hast recht; also traue ich mich jetzt: bitte,bitte arbeite an deiner rechtschreibung!!! 
wenn ich nur den titel deines threads sehe, bekomm' ich zahnweh.
puh, jetzt isses raus! danke für die ermunterung.


----------



## LOX-TT (17. Dezember 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> du hast recht; also traue ich mich jetzt: bitte,bitte arbeite an deiner rechtschreibung!!!
> wenn ich nur den titel deines threads sehe, bekomm' ich zanweh.
> puh, jetzt isses raus! danke für die ermunterung.



Gut das Honigpumpe das nicht mehr sieht, der würde wohl im Dreieck hüpfen


----------



## McDrake (17. Dezember 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Gut*,* das*S* Honigpumpe das nicht mehr sieht, der würde wohl im Dreieck hüpfen


Also bitte!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Dezember 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> du hast recht; also traue ich mich jetzt: bitte,bitte arbeite an deiner rechtschreibung!!!
> wenn ich nur den titel deines threads sehe, bekomm' ich za*h*nweh.
> puh, jetzt isses raus! danke für die ermunterung.


Also bitte 2.0. 


Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bonkic (17. Dezember 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Also bitte 2.0.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk



danke.


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. Dezember 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> du hast recht; also traue ich mich jetzt: bitte,bitte arbeite an deiner rechtschreibung!!!
> wenn ich nur den titel deines threads sehe, bekomm' ich zahnweh.
> puh, jetzt isses raus! danke für die ermunterung.



Hat mich schon in den Fingern gejuckt seit dieser Heulsusenthread eröffnet wurde.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich sage ja nicht, dass keine 10 vergeben werden darf aber eine 10 / 10 suggeriert nun einmal ein fast perfektes Spiel, ein absoluter Ausnahmetitel, den man unbedingt gespielt haben muss.



Für mich ist es das auch. Die 10/10 unterschreib ich sofort.


----------



## McTrevor (17. Dezember 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Für mich ist es das auch. Die 10/10 unterschreib ich sofort.



Du bist dann offensichtlich auch nur gekaufte Hype-Presse!


----------



## Spassbremse (17. Dezember 2020)

Es scheint ja eine Art Naturgesetz zu sein, dass die größten Lullis immer am weitesten ihre Fresse aufreißen müssen...


----------



## Woiperdinga (17. Dezember 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> du hast recht; also traue ich mich jetzt: bitte,bitte arbeite an deiner rechtschreibung!!!
> wenn ich nur den titel deines threads sehe, bekomm' ich zahnweh.
> puh, jetzt isses raus! danke für die ermunterung.



Oh je und das von dir, wo alleine schon 8 Rechtschreibfehler enthalten sind, groß und klein Schreibung scheint dir fremd zu sein, und mit den Satzzeichen hast du es wohl auch nicht so.

Aber hey bist Cool und echt krass, ich sage nur wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit steinen werfen ...


----------



## Bmw1600 (17. Dezember 2020)

Woiperdinga schrieb:


> Klar stimmt das lest doch mal andere Foren und es ist nun mal ein fakt das man mit 30 bis 40 FPS rum ruckelt sobald man alles auf Ultra Klicki Bunti stellt, selbst wenn man auf hoch oder niedrig stellt, eigentlich schon fast egal was man da Einstellt, kommt man nicht weiter wie 55 FPS, und da fragt man sich was du da getestet hast?
> 
> Und diese Problem haben einige mehr als nur ich, und die haben noch einen besseren Rechner da stehen.
> 
> Aber klar ich und die Tausenden anderen würden jetzt nicht die Wahrheit sagen dann schaue einfach mal bei den Reddit oder Steam Foren vorbei und betreibe mal Recherche als "Journalist" anstatt nur die Ja Sager um sich zu scharen.



bei mir rennt das Game ( Einstellungen Max mit RT) mit flüssigen 60 FPS durchgängig. Also bis auf ein paar Glitches habe ich keine Probleme und seit dem 1.04 Patch auch keinen Absturz mehr.

Und ich habe keine Erwartungshaltung. Ich finde es zwar sonderbar, das ne Unterhose mehr Protektion als ne Kevlar Hose , das könnte aber auch der schräge Humor vom Entwickler sein. Ich finde auch die Map unübersichtlich, aber wir sind ja erst bei Patch 1,04 Ich kann mich noch beim Witcher 3 erinnern, wie lange das Fixen des Schweine Quest gedauert hat... also chillt mal alle


----------



## LesterPG (17. Dezember 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Hat aber eher mit dem LOD als einer an sich schlechten Textur zu tun. Denke ich. ^^
> Wobei das Ergebnis zugegebenermaßen aufs gleiche herauskommt.


Klar, das ist normal, liegt vermutlich an der automatischen Texturgröße.
Mit meiner Oldschool Hardware muß man halt Abstriche machen.

Nach 6Jahren sollte halt wieder was Dickes her, wer kann denn ahnen, dass diesesmal keine Verfügbarkeit bei den Karten haben.


----------



## LesterPG (17. Dezember 2020)

Bmw1600 schrieb:


> bei mir rennt das Game ( Einstellungen Max mit RT) mit flüssigen 60 FPS durchgängig. Also bis auf ein paar Glitches habe ich keine Probleme und seit dem 1.04 Patch auch keinen Absturz mehr.
> 
> Und ich habe keine Erwartungshaltung. Ich finde es zwar sonderbar, das ne Unterhose mehr Protektion als ne Kevlar Hose , das könnte aber auch der schräge Humor vom Entwickler sein. Ich finde auch die Map unübersichtlich, aber wir sind ja erst bei Patch 1,04 Ich kann mich noch beim Witcher 3 erinnern, wie lange das Fixen des Schweine Quest gedauert hat... also chillt mal alle


Mit Max meinste aber nicht alles aufs Höchste ?
Sonst würde ich das glatt anzweifeln, das hat sogar Igor mit der 3090 nicht realisieren können. 

Mit den kurzen Hosen ist einfach, Hightechschutzschirmtechnik, das steckt echte Power im Höschen


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. Dezember 2020)

Das mit den Klamotten missfällt mir auch sehr. Man trägt halt in erster Linie was einen schützt, egal wie es aussieht. Die ganze Auswahl ist immer zu zufällig und willkürlich, auch in den Klamottenläden. Neulich war ich extra in einem Edelladen, sowas wie Gucci, weil ich dachte dort wäre die Auswahl dann hochwertiger. Tja, dem war nicht so. Und deshalb lauf ich zur Zeit rum wie ein Kirmes-Cowboy.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei meinem weiblichen V ist es etwas besser. Wobei ich mir jedes Klamottenteil aufhebe dass mir vom Aussehen gefiel, um damit irgendwann mal eine gute Kombination zu haben.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Dezember 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Mit Max meinste aber nicht alles aufs Höchste ?
> Sonst würde ich das glatt anzweifeln, das hat sogar Igor mit der 3090 nicht realisieren können.


 Du weißt ja nicht, welche Auflösung...  aber selbst bei 4K kommt eine RXT 3090 durchaus auf sogar über 60 FPS in Max, wenn man auch DLSS nutzt, siehe PC Games Hardware https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Cybe...k-2077-Benchmarks-GPU-CPU-Raytracing-1363331/   und ohne DLSS sind es zumindest bei Full-HD mehr als 60 FPS in 4K.


----------



## Falconer75 (17. Dezember 2020)

Nur mal ein Hallo in die Runde. Alles im Schnelldurchlauf gelesen. Popcorn und Cola haben leider gefehlt zum vollen Glück. Respekt an alle, die nicht müde werden, Leuten wie Woiperdinga zu widersprechen. Wenn es doch nur die Rechtschreibung wäre... immerzu gegen wiederholte, stereotype Scheinargumente anzurennen, brennt einem auf Dauer sämtliche Hirnlappen weg. Ist trotzdem wichtig.


----------



## LesterPG (17. Dezember 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du weißt ja nicht, welche Auflösung...  aber selbst bei 4K kommt eine RXT 3090 durchaus auf sogar über 60 FPS in Max, wenn man auch DLSS nutzt, siehe PC Games Hardware https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Cybe...k-2077-Benchmarks-GPU-CPU-Raytracing-1363331/   und ohne DLSS sind es zumindest bei Full-HD mehr als 60 FPS in 4K.


Deswegen die Maximalfrage !
Maximale Einstellung (FHD oder mehr) aller nennenwerten Regler ohne die Verwendung von "Sparauflösungen" via DLSS sind selbst mit einer 3090 bei 60Frames nicht dauerhaft realisierbar, Punkt.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Dezember 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Deswegen die Maximalfrage !
> Maximale Einstellung aller nennenwerten Regler ohne die Verwendung von "Sparauflösungen" via DLSS sind selbst mit einer 3090 bei 60Frames nicht dauerhaft realisierbar, Punkt.


 In Full-HD eben doch.


----------



## LesterPG (17. Dezember 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> In Full-HD eben doch.


Behauptest Du !
Belege ?


----------



## Herbboy (17. Dezember 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Behauptest Du !
> Belege ?



Häh? Brille? ^^  PCGH-Link...  Grafik  "Cyberpunk 2077 - Raytracing-Benchmarks MAXED-out Settings (Psycho) "


----------



## fud1974 (17. Dezember 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Das mit den Klamotten missfällt mir auch sehr. Man trägt halt in erster Linie was einen schützt, egal wie es aussieht. Die ganze Auswahl ist immer zu zufällig und willkürlich, auch in den Klamottenläden. Neulich war ich extra in einem Edelladen, sowas wie Gucci, weil ich dachte dort wäre die Auswahl dann hochwertiger. Tja, dem war nicht so. Und deshalb lauf ich zur Zeit rum wie ein Kirmes-Cowboy.



Das ist noch vergleichsweise geschmackvoll..

Ich hatte kurze Hosen, in Kombination mit recht klobigen Schuhen, und unter der taktischen Weste blitze ein rosa Damenkorsett hervor, aber ich schaute unter meiner Baseballmütze cool unter meiner Sonnenbrille hervor.

Style kann ich.

Bin immer noch der Meinung deswegen haben sie die Cutscenes auch weitestgehend gestrichen.. weil sie gemerkt haben wie Panne das aussieht.


----------



## LesterPG (17. Dezember 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Häh? Brille? ^^  PCGH-Link...  Grafik  "Cyberpunk 2077 - Raytracing-Benchmarks MAXED-out Settings (Psycho) "


Dir ist klar was "Average" bedeutet ?
Minimum ist bei mir zumindest was Anderes


----------



## LesterPG (17. Dezember 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Bin immer noch der Meinung deswegen haben sie die Cutscenes auch weitestgehend gestrichen.. weil sie gemerkt haben wie Panne das aussieht.


Iwo, das sagst Du nur aus der Sicht von 2020


----------



## Loosa (17. Dezember 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Kann man jetzt besser schlafen wenn man weiß das Cyberpunk 2077 eine 9,5 / 10, 93% von 100% oder [....] bekommen hat?! Ernsthaft?



Ich plädiere dafür floating point als Wertsystem zu benutzen!
Das ist in den Nachkommastellen genauso unscharf wie subjektives Spieleempfinden.


----------



## Zybba (17. Dezember 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Das ist noch vergleichsweise geschmackvoll.


Jup! 
Was es da teilweise für Kombinationen gibt, ist echt abenteuerlich.
Wobei ich finde, dass es anfangs eher Borderlands Vibes hat und später zu Deus Ex in bunt wird.
Der Schnitt und so wird halt doch eleganter auf höherem Level.




fud1974 schrieb:


> Bin immer noch der Meinung deswegen haben sie die Cutscenes auch weitestgehend gestrichen.. weil sie gemerkt haben wie Panne das aussieht.


Ich glaube nicht.
Das hätte man doch mit Transmog lösen können.
Wenn ein Spieler dann dumm aussehen will, soll er halt...


----------



## Herbboy (17. Dezember 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Dir ist klar was "Average" bedeutet ?
> Minimum ist bei mir zumindest was Anderes


Meine Güte, Mr Nervensäge...   Wenn jemand sagt, dass es bei ihm mit 60 FPS läuft, dann wird er damit sicher nicht sagen wollen, dass es niemals kurz auch auf 40 oder so runtergehen kann...


----------



## LesterPG (17. Dezember 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Meine Güte, Mr Nervensäge...   Wenn jemand sagt, dass es bei ihm mit 60 FPS läuft, dann wird er damit sicher nicht sagen wollen, dass es niemals kurz auch auf 40 oder so runtergehen kann...


Achso, "wir" legen es nach persönlichen Nutzen aus ... ja dann sind alle Zahlen nur Schall und Rauch.


----------



## RedDragon20 (17. Dezember 2020)

Woiperdinga schrieb:


> [...]


Was Grafik und Performance angeht... Ich hab die vorherigen Kommentare alle nicht gelesen. 

Welche Settings? Welche Auflösung? Framerate? 

Was das unscharfe Bild angeht: native Auflösung und Chromatische Aberration abstellen. Dann hast du ein schön scharfes Bild und die Grafik wirkt im Großen und Ganzen deutlich schärfer und knackiger. 



Batze schrieb:


> Zeig mir bitte ein oder besser gleich mehre Stellen des Spiels was mich Grafisch entzücken lässt.
> Sowohl von der eigentlichen Spielwelt als auch von den NPC's usw.
> Und mit Grafikpower meine ich nicht das ganze BlingBling im Spiel.
> Zeige mir Top Texturen, Top Gesichter Animationen der NPC's usw. zeige mir Gesichter Animation wie z.B. in Crysis, selbst das Ur Crysis sah Zig mal besser aus in dieser Sache, und das ist über Ein Jahrzehnt her. Zeige es mir einfach mal alles. Dann Negiere ich meine Meinung.


Mal abgesehen davon, dass auch Crysis mittlerweile veraltet ist... 

Ich denke auch nicht, dass Cyberpunk 2077 over the top ist. Aber wie ein Spiel aus dem Jahr 2015 sieht es dennoch nicht aus. Lediglich die Charaktermodelle abseits der Story-NPCs sehen etwas altbacken aus. Es sieht trotz allem sehr gut aus, auch ohne RT. Wer aber natürlich gaaanz genau hinguckt, wird teils grobe Mängel feststellen. Aber bei welchem Spiel findet man die nicht? Und The Witcher 3? Das war auch nicht over the top zu Release. Dafür hatte auch das Spiel zu viele optische Mängel.


----------



## Woiperdinga (17. Dezember 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Meine Güte, Mr Nervensäge...   Wenn jemand sagt, dass es bei ihm mit 60 FPS läuft, dann wird er damit sicher nicht sagen wollen, dass es niemals kurz auch auf 40 oder so runtergehen kann...



Richtig wir legen es uns aus wie man es braucht, dass sind mal klare ansagen, und du hast da was verwechselt, du musst es anders Formulieren es läuft mit 40 FPS und "er" hat mal ganz kurz 60 FPS.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Dezember 2020)

Woiperdinga schrieb:


> Richtig wir legen es uns aus wie man es braucht, dass sind mal klare ansagen, und du hast da was verwechselt, du musst es anders Formulieren es läuft mit 40 FPS und "er" hat mal ganz kurz 60 FPS.


WTF redest Du da für einen Quatsch? ^^  Die PCGH hatte im Schnitt 60 FPS gemessen - wie soll das gehen mit meistens 40 FPS und "kurz mal 60 FPS" ? Was hattest du bitte in Mathe? Eine 7 Minus? ^^  

Und der andere Comment, auf den Läster geantwortet hatte: der schrieb was von "durchgehend 60 FPS". Auch das geht nicht mit "mal kurz 60 FPS" .


----------



## Woiperdinga (17. Dezember 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> WTF redest Du da für einen Quatsch? ^^  Die PCGH hatte im Schnitt 60 FPS gemessen - wie soll das gehen mit meistens 40 FPS und "kurz mal 60 FPS" ? Was hattest du bitte in Mathe? Eine 7 Minus? ^^
> 
> Und der andere Comment, auf den Läster geantwortet hatte: der schrieb was von "durchgehend 60 FPS". Auch das geht nicht mit "mal kurz 60 FPS" .



Du hast es nicht verstanden, na ja wundert mich jetzt nicht wirklich ...


----------



## LOX-TT (17. Dezember 2020)

Woiperdinga schrieb:


> Du hast es nicht verstanden, na ja wundert mich jetzt nicht wirklich ...



"Alle liegen falsch außer ich" sind ja immer die allerschönsten Gespräche ... nicht


----------



## golani79 (17. Dezember 2020)

Don´t feed the Troll ...


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (17. Dezember 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> Don´t feed the Troll ...



Exactly ! Ich vermute hier auch eher einen langjährigen PCGUser hinter dem Thread


----------



## sahak (18. Dezember 2020)

Woiperdinga schrieb:


> Das Spiel spiegelt in keinster weise das was im Vorfeld an Screenshots und Video Material gezeigt wurde, und die gleiche Lüge leben die sogenannten Spieletester weiter und beharren auf ihre Wertungen die einfach nicht stimmen können.
> 
> Schon schlimm genug das es akzeptiert wird das gefälschte und geschönigte Screenshots gezeigt werden um ein Spiel besser da stehen zu lassen, was im Grunde genommen nichts anderes ist wie Betrug, aber der Hohn ist es das anschließend nicht mal die Wahrheit auf den Tisch gelegt wird wie die Realität aussieht.



Sieht besser aus als in der E3 2018-Demo




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ogihi-OewPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sahak (18. Dezember 2020)

Woiperdinga schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich von euch verarscht, in eurem Preview wo ihr Tage vorher schon Spielen durftet wurde nicht ein Wort Klartext gesprochen.



Wenn du dir verarscht vorkommst liegt das an deiner eigenen Erwartungshaltung die aus mangel an technischen (Videospiel)-Verständniss unverhältnissmäßig hoch ausgefallen ist



Woiperdinga schrieb:


> Das Game ist einfach übelst unfertig, und die Performance ist einfach  grausam, auf dem PC sieht es aus wie auf der Standard PS4 Version,  verwaschene und Matschige Grafik, die Texturen laden irgendwann mal  nach, die Lichteffekte einfach nur grausam.


Geh zum Augenarzt.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZvC8iyJ4S2E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Bmw1600 (18. Dezember 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Mit Max meinste aber nicht alles aufs Höchste ?
> Sonst würde ich das glatt anzweifeln, das hat sogar Igor mit der 3090 nicht realisieren können.
> 
> Mit den kurzen Hosen ist einfach, Hightechschutzschirmtechnik, das steckt echte Power im Höschen




alles auf max halt kein 4 K sondern in WQHD  mangels 4 K Monitor.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (19. Dezember 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Zeig mir bitte ein oder besser gleich mehre Stellen des Spiels was mich Grafisch entzücken lässt.
> Sowohl von der eigentlichen Spielwelt als auch von den NPC's usw.
> Und mit Grafikpower meine ich nicht das ganze BlingBling im Spiel.
> Zeige mir Top Texturen, Top Gesichter Animationen der NPC's usw. zeige mir Gesichter Animation wie z.B. in Crysis, selbst das Ur Crysis sah Zig mal besser aus in dieser Sache, und das ist über Ein Jahrzehnt her. Zeige es mir einfach mal alles. Dann Negiere ich meine Meinung.


https://steamuserimages-a.akamaihd....737/97A7778AC48D441697191A57427C33986BBB0BF0/
https://steamuserimages-a.akamaihd....679/1EE2CB8EC04F0B5D1F907A88398D5C6B0C26F39F/
https://steamuserimages-a.akamaihd....145/A59805906DCFF65E90F603B2270689AE247D1A69/
https://steamuserimages-a.akamaihd....388/1C707DD5A3AFC583C0CC1B49176E062FD84728E7/

Also grafisch finde ich es echt gut, auch ohne Raytracing. Klar gibts noch diverse Bugs und an der ein oder anderen Stelle scheiß Texturen, aber wir wissen ja alle, dass das Spiel noch längst nicht fertig ist. Besonders das Wasser finde ich sehr unschön und unrealistisch.
(sind leider Steambilder, was die Bilder leider grafisch etwas abwertet)


----------



## Woiperdinga (21. Dezember 2020)

Speicherstände werden gelöscht und nun auch noch eine Klage der Investoren, aber ich schreibe ja nur Müll.

Ich wünsche euch trotzdem ein besinnliches und schönes Weihnachtsfest ..


----------



## Zybba (21. Dezember 2020)

Woiperdinga schrieb:


> Speicherstände werden gelöscht und nun auch noch eine Klage der Investoren, aber ich schreibe ja nur Müll.


Das hat nichts mit dem zu tun, was du hier fälschlicherweise angeprangert hast.
Bei dir läufts nicht, daher generalisiert du und bist der Meinung jede Erfahrung mit dem Spiel entspricht deiner.


----------



## LesterPG (21. Dezember 2020)

Woiperdinga schrieb:


> Speicherstände werden gelöscht und nun auch noch eine Klage der Investoren, aber ich schreibe ja nur Müll.


Werden sie ?

Hat denn irgendeiner hier Probleme mit den Saves ?

Ich nicht, und ich sammel alles was ich aufheben kann zum verticken !


Vielleicht haben die Fehlerkanditaten auch Itemduplizierglitches oder ähnliches genutzt um diese Probleme zu erzeugen ?


----------



## Woiperdinga (22. Dezember 2020)

@Zybba 

ganz klar hat das damit zu tun weil das Konsequenzen und Reaktionen genau auf das sind was ich geschrieben habe, aber ist in Ordnung wenn du solche Zusammenhänge nicht verstehst, ist halt ein bisschen komplex ... 

@LesterPG

Na ja das ist wie Don Quijote und die Windmühlen bei euch.

Und klar sind die Gamer selber schuld das die Spielstände sich löschen so bald sie mehr wie 8 MB erreicht haben, weil sie wohl Hacks und Exploits benutzt haben.

Auch sind alle anderen schuld das Sony das Spiel vom Shop genommen hat und das es zurück gegeben werden kann, aber Gottes willen das Spiel nicht weil es Grotten schlecht ist, nicht fertig, total verbuggt ist und eine Grafik und Performance hat wie aus den 2000ern und die Entwickler alle und jeden einfach nur Belogen haben.

Aber hey so lange die Rosa Rote Brille passt ist es ok, und Querdenken scheint ja heut zu tage Modern zu sein, also ich verkaufe gute aber Günstige Alu Hüte auf dergoldenealuhut.de, denn Sachliche und Fachliche Argumente sind ja nicht erwünscht und werden einfach Ignoriert.

Dennoch wünsche ich dir und deiner Familie ein Frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest, und fast wichtiger bleibt Gesund ... Ups es gibt ja kein Corona ist alles nur Fake entschuldige.


----------



## fud1974 (22. Dezember 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Werden sie ?
> 
> Hat denn irgendeiner hier Probleme mit den Saves ?



Ich gehe schon davon aus dass die Probleme real sind, sonst wäre CDPR nicht darauf eingegangen, dass sie nur unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen eintreten, ist eine andere Sache.




Woiperdinga schrieb:


> @Zybba
> 
> ganz klar hat das damit zu tun weil das Konsequenzen und Reaktionen genau auf das sind was ich geschrieben habe, aber ist in Ordnung wenn du solche Zusammenhänge nicht verstehst, ist halt ein bisschen komplex ...



Für Beleidigungen ist hier noch lange kein Grund gegeben.




Woiperdinga schrieb:


> @LesterPG
> 
> Auch sind alle anderen schuld das Sony das Spiel vom Shop genommen hat und das es zurück gegeben werden kann, aber Gottes willen das Spiel nicht weil es Grotten schlecht ist, nicht fertig, total verbuggt ist und eine Grafik und Performance hat wie aus den 2000ern und die Entwickler alle und jeden einfach nur Belogen haben.



Es ist nicht pauschal "grottenschlecht",  es wird von Sony aus dem Shop genommen weil insbesondere die PS4 Version einfach nicht gut ist und Refunds im anderen Stil auch nicht gehen würden nach deren Guidelines. Ansonsten würde sich Sony herzlich wenig drum kümmern ob der Titel anderweitig den Erwartungen nicht entspricht.

Das ist definitiv ein Problem und lässt CDPR auch nicht gut dastehen, das ist unbestritten.

Das es grafisch auf dem Niveau der 2000er sein soll wäre so schon eine Übertreibung, ich weiß nicht wie es CP2077 bei dir aussieht und wie die Spiele der 2000er bei dir aussahen, aber ich nehme da schon einen Unterschied wahr.. mal abgesehen davon, dass selbst Spieler die CP2077 für andere Schwächen stark kritisieren oftmals die gute Grafik loben, klingt es für mich nach wie vor von deiner Seite stark pauschalisierend bzw. von deinen eigenen Erfahrungen ausgehend, als würden alle anderen die da eine bessere Grafik haben was vorlügen oder was auch immer. Performance scheint ja bei manchen durchaus zu schwanken, aber auch hier, nicht von dir selbst oder Reddit Kommentaren auf eine Allgemeinheit zielen.

Was für mich unzweifelhaft ist, dass die Standard-Konsolenversionen ein fettes Problem haben. Da muss man nicht viel diskutieren. Mit etwas Leidensbereitschaft kann man auch die "genießen", aber halt immer mit dem Schmerz im Kopf dass das um so viel besser aussehen und laufen könnte. Ein Grund warum ich das erstmal auch abgebrochen habe bis meine PS5 eintrudelt und ein paar Patches durch sind.



Woiperdinga schrieb:


> Aber hey so lange die Rosa Rote Brille passt ist es ok, und Querdenken scheint ja heut zu tage Modern zu sein, also ich verkaufe gute aber Günstige Alu Hüte auf dergoldenealuhut.de, denn Sachliche und Fachliche Argumente sind ja nicht erwünscht und werden einfach Ignoriert.
> 
> Dennoch wünsche ich dir und deiner Familie ein Frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest, und fast wichtiger bleibt Gesund ... Ups es gibt ja kein Corona ist alles nur Fake entschuldige.



Es gibt hier offenkundig unterschiedliche Meinungen. Deal with it.

Dass man dann gleich mit Querdenkern vergleicht und rumbockt  halte ich nicht für passend.


----------



## LesterPG (22. Dezember 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ich gehe schon davon aus dass die Probleme real sind, sonst wäre CDPR nicht darauf eingegangen, dass sie nur unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen eintreten, ist eine andere Sache.


Ich zweifel ja auch nicht an das die durch normalen Spielen theoretisch erreichbar sind (das ist auch das was CDPR checken kann wenn man keine detailierten Informationen hat)
Ich habe nur irgendwie etwas im Urin das es eben nicht durch "normales Spielen" erreicht wurde, sondern durch gezielte Nutzung von Glitches, Manipulation etc., nur so ehrlich ist idR keiner das zuzugeben.
Das sich auf solche Aussagen dann Andere (gerne "Kritiker" in allen Formen, Farben und Nuancen, aber auch Newsposter etc.) stürzen und groß Aufbauschen, das ist aktuell der gängige Tenor.


----------



## Zybba (22. Dezember 2020)

Woiperdinga schrieb:


> @Zybba
> 
> ganz klar hat das damit zu tun weil das Konsequenzen und Reaktionen genau auf das sind was ich geschrieben habe, aber ist in Ordnung wenn du solche Zusammenhänge nicht verstehst, ist halt ein bisschen komplex ...



Du hast geschrieben:


Woiperdinga schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal Cyberpunk als Beispiel, zu erst mal die Negativen dinge.
> 
> - Schlechte Performance
> - Matschige Grafik
> ...


Das sind deine "Fakten", die du uns als allgemeingültig präsentierst.
Dass Probleme individuell auftreten und nicht immer für alle gleich sind, scheinst du nicht zu verstehen.
Also erzähl mir keinen von "komplexen Zusammenhängen", wenn du einfach falsche Dinge schreibst.

Ich sage ja selbst, dass das Spiel technische Probleme hat.
Dass die für jeden gleich und daher immer wertungsrelevant sind, ist aber einfach falsch.
Der Tester kann halt nur die Dinge bewerten, die er selbst erlebt hat.


----------



## Woiperdinga (23. Dezember 2020)

Nur mal zur Info zwecks den Speicherständen ....

https://youtu.be/L8gEq2XAMsE

Da ja einige der Meinung sind die Gamer sind selber schuld.


----------



## Loosa (23. Dezember 2020)

Woiperdinga schrieb:


> https://youtu.be/L8gEq2XAMsE
> 
> Da ja einige der Meinung sind die Gamer sind selber schuld.



Er erzählt aber wenig Neues. Außer der Warnung davor Glitches auszunutzen um Items zu duplizieren. Etwa den "Dosentrick" (kannte ich nicht) um sich mal eben 50.000 Dosen zu generieren und in je 6 Einzelteile zu zerlegen. Jupp, da ist der Nutzer wirklich selber Schuld, wenn der Speicherstand abartig groß wird. 

Der Workaround ist mittlerweile also bekannt: nicht endlos Items behalten. Und wenn ein Speicherstand anfängt Probleme zu machen, einen zurückgehen und aufräumen.
Gefixt gehört das trotzdem, aber dass 300.000 Items im Inventar problematisch sind wundert mich jetzt auch nicht. Ich denke da wird sicher noch ein Cap eingebaut, wenn das nicht sogar der "Fix" wird.

Wir sind mal mit Thunderbird in so eine Grenze gerannt. Wenn ein Postfach auf 4GB anwuchs wurde es unbrauchbar. Genauso ohne Vorwarnung.
Nachdem das berufliche Konten waren, hatte das dann wirklich ernsthafte Konsequenzen. Da lach ich hier doch.


----------



## LesterPG (23. Dezember 2020)

Woiperdinga schrieb:


> Nur mal zur Info zwecks den Speicherständen ....
> 
> https://youtu.be/L8gEq2XAMsE
> 
> Da ja einige der Meinung sind die Gamer sind selber schuld.


Aha, da lag ich wohl richtig das es primär Leute betrifft die Glitches ausnutzen ! 

Wobei die Reaktion dazu von CDPR da echt wirr ist.


----------



## sahak (25. Dezember 2020)

Woiperdinga schrieb:


> Auch sind alle anderen schuld das Sony das Spiel vom Shop genommen hat und das es zurück gegeben werden kann, aber Gottes willen das Spiel nicht weil es Grotten schlecht ist, nicht fertig, total verbuggt ist und eine Grafik und Performance hat wie aus den 2000ern und die Entwickler alle und jeden einfach nur Belogen haben.



Grafik wie aus den 2000??  Du brauchst ganz dringend und schnell eine neue Brille  





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xk8Id06dcAQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. Dezember 2020)

Der hat aber wohl auch die beste Hardware die man haben kann.


----------



## LesterPG (25. Dezember 2020)

sahak schrieb:


> Grafik wie aus den 2000??  Du brauchst ganz dringend und schnell eine neue Brille


Auf der Konsole !
Wir sind hier auf ner Konsolenseite ... naja, fast.


----------



## Batze (25. Dezember 2020)

sahak schrieb:


> Grafik wie aus den 2000??  Du brauchst ganz dringend und schnell eine neue Brille


Nur weil es Bunt ist und durch Extreme Lichter vieles Überblendet wird  muss es noch nicht eine Top Grafik sein. Das gab es alles schon Jahre vorher.
Die eigentliche Grafik und vor allem die Anforderungen dafür sind wirklich weit hergeholt. Schau dir mal die NPCs an, Grausam. Das ist sogar vor 2000.
Die Bewegungen und alles was dazugehört hat in 2020 nichts zu suchen. Das ist einfach nur Schlimm für ein AAA Spiel.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (25. Dezember 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Nur weil es Bunt ist und durch Extreme Lichter vieles Überblendet wird  muss es noch nicht eine Top Grafik sein. Das gab es alles schon Jahre vorher.
> Die eigentliche Grafik und vor allem die Anforderungen dafür sind wirklich weit hergeholt. Schau dir mal die NPCs an, Grausam. Das ist sogar vor 2000.
> Die Bewegungen und alles was dazugehört hat in 2020 nichts zu suchen. Das ist einfach nur Schlimm für ein AAA Spiel.



Nein!
Unsinn. Punkt. 

Nur mal kurz zu Veranschaulichung, wie groß der Unsinn ist:

2000



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2020



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja echt...kein Unterschied....

Berechtigte Kritik ist vollkommen angebracht. Aber solche Vergleiche sind reines Getrolle.


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Dezember 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Nein!
> Unsinn. Punkt.
> 
> [...]
> ...



Amen. Danke.

Ich hatte schon tief Luft geholt und angefangen, in die Tasten zu hauen, mir aber dann gedacht, "Ach, es ist Weihnachten...egal, spar's Dir." 
Ich freue mich aber trotzdem, dass das nicht unbeantwortet so stehen bleibt.


----------



## LesterPG (25. Dezember 2020)

In Punkto (Neben)Questdesign ist es auch der Hammer.
Die River/Panem/Peralez Questreihen sind klasse, bei Skippy (mit der Spongebob Stimme) hab ich massiv gelacht und die Observation von Pepes Frau (der Barman von Mama Welles Schuppen) hab ich mich kaum wieder eingekriegt. 

Klar ist auch viel generisches dabei (speziell die Türkisen) aber die guten Sachen sind wieder ganz großes Tennis !


----------



## sahak (26. Dezember 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Nur weil es Bunt ist und durch Extreme Lichter vieles Überblendet wird  muss es noch nicht eine Top Grafik sein. Das gab es alles schon Jahre vorher.
> Die eigentliche Grafik und vor allem die Anforderungen dafür sind wirklich weit hergeholt. Schau dir mal die NPCs an, Grausam. Das ist sogar vor 2000.
> Die Bewegungen und alles was dazugehört hat in 2020 nichts zu suchen. Das ist einfach nur Schlimm für ein AAA Spiel.



Stammst du von einem anderen Planeten unseres Sonnensystems ab oder ist dein Heimatplanet viele Millionen Lichtjahre entfernt und die normalsterbliche Erdbevölkerung kennt ihn noch gar nicht? 


GTA: San Andreas Erde 2004 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GTA 5 Erde 2013-2015



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cyberpunk 2077 Planet unbekannt 2000



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cyberpunk 2077 Planet unbekannt 2000



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bmw1600 (26. Dezember 2020)

spielbar und richtig gut sieht das Game nur auf dem PC mit entsprechender Hardware aus.  Und das finde ich ok.  Wer meint High End Grafik auf einer PS 4 u.ä. erwarten, das ist wirklich realitätsfern.

Das Spiel hätte später und als Next Gen Titel erscheinen müssen und erst auf dem PC . Das wäre langfristig die bessere Entscheidung von CD Red gewesen und auch fair gegenüber den PS 4 und X -Box Besitzern


----------



## Woiperdinga (30. Dezember 2020)

Wünsche euch trotz allem einen guten Rutsch und bleibt Gesund.


----------



## LesterPG (30. Dezember 2020)

Woiperdinga schrieb:


> Wünsche euch trotz allem einen guten Rutsch und bleibt Gesund.


Dem kann ich mich bedenkenlos anschließen.


----------

